# اصول العرب الحقيقية ... مقال اعجبني



## ياسر رشدى (17 أغسطس 2015)

هذه  الصورة هي جزء من موزاييك (فسيفساء) كنيسة نتل قرب مدينة مادبا الاردنية..  نرى فيها عيناً وكتابة باللغة اليونانية تقول ترجمتها: يا حارث يا ابن  الحارث.. ويبدو أن هذا الحارث هو الذي قصده النابغة الذبياني في قصيدته:​ هذا غلامٌ حسنٌ وجهه ... مستقبل الخير سريع التمام
للحارث الأكبر والحارث ... الأصغر والأعرج خير الأنام​



العرب شعب أرامي انبثق عن الاسرة الأرامية الكبرى.. ولغته أرامية وهذا ما نجده في اللسان العربي النبطي الذي تكلم به عرب الشام بما فيهم التدمريون .. أما لسان قريش فهي لغة أرامية نبطية داخلها تأثيرات حميرية يمنية بحكم الجوار.​ 
العرب نشأوا في سوريا الجنوبية وكانوا جزءا من اول تحالف آرامي ضد الآشوريين في معركة قرقر في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد... أما اليمنيون فلم يعرفوا أنفسهم كعرب إلا بعد الاسلام عندما تبنوا لغة قريش كحل لاختلاف لهجاتهم ولغاتهم.


 العرب قوم من الحضر انشأوا مدنا وممالك عديدة منها مملكة الأنباط.. ومملكة تدمر .. ومملكة الحضر .. وكانت لهم مقاطعات متحضرة مثل ايطوريا وادوم والبثنية وغيرها اما البدو فهم جزء صغير من العرب امتهنوا هذه المهنة لحماية القوافل التجارية التي كانت تقطع الفيافي والبلاد الصحراويةوهم الاعرابيون كما اطلق عليهم بعد الاسلام .


كانت منطقة حوران الكبرى والتي تضم معظم سوريا الجنوبية يطلق عليها في العصر الروماني الولاية العربية (ارابيا بروفنسا) .. ومن هذه الولاية خرج الكثير من الفلاسفة والشعراء الذين كتبوا باللغة اليونانية وخرج امبراطور يدعى فيليب العربي ..


اسرة جوليا دمنا الحمصية عربية وكانت عائلة كهنوتية ترتكز عبادتها على الحجر الاسود .. والحجر الاسود ركن اساسي من اركان الديانة العربية القديمة وشقيقات جوليا دمنة وبنات شقيقاتها جميعهن يحملن اسماء عربية ميسا وسمية وسحيمة وامية.


ملك الرها أبجر واسرته الاسروينية كان عربيا.


ايطوريا التي كانت تضم معظم لبنان وشمال فلسطين وجبل الشيخ والجولان كانت مقاطعة عربية تبنت الثقافة الهلنستية..


كل النقوش والكتابات العربية قبل الاسلام عثر عليها في سوريا.


كل آلهة العرب قبل الاسلام هي آلهة سورية .. والآلهة اللات التي تعد الرمز القومي للعرب لم يعثر على أي تمثال لها خارج سوريا..


عندما نشات الكنيسة الارامية باسم الكنيسة السريانية انضم لها العرب ولم يؤسسوا كنيسة مستقلة كما فعل الارمن والاقباط .. بل ظلوا جزء من الكنيسة السريانية وباندماج كامل.. وهذا دليل على وحدة الشعب الارامي بشقية الشمالي والجنوبي ..


واخيرا كان عرب الشام يتكلمون لغة ىرامية نبطية تشبه السريانية إلى حد كبير وكذلك الآرامية الفلسطينية وكان العربي الشامي يفهم السريانية كما يفهم الحلبي لهجة حوران.
​ ( مملكة الغساسنة والحارث بن الحارث)​ 

يذكر المؤرخ السرياني الشهير يوحنا الاسيوي في تاريخه أن مملكة الغساسنة تفرقت إلى 15 إمارة صغيرة بعد أن بطش البيزنطيون بملكها المنذر بن الحارث بن جبلة واستاقوه بخديعة إلى جزيرة صقلية ليمضي حياته منفياً هناك .. ثم بابنه النعمان بن المنذر في العام 580 ميلادي تقريباً، والذي ألحقوه بوالده إلى نفس الجزيرة.


غساسنة حوران والجولان احتفظوا بعقيدتهم السريانية الارثوذكسية وتحالفوا مع المسلمين ضد بيزنطة، أما غساسنة الجنوب أي شرق الاردن فقد اعتنق بعضهم العقيدة الملكية وانضموا إلى جيوش بيزنطة ومنهم جبلة بن الايهم الذي كان يتزعم فرعاً صغيراً من فروع الغساسنة الخمسة عشر.​ ​​


----------



## اني بل (18 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع حلوو ياسر
تقييم لتشجيعك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أغسطس 2015)

سبب تخلف العالم هم العرب
على مدار التاريخ يشنون المعارك لاتفه الاسباب
وتستمر عشرات السنين بلا هدف غير الخراب والدمار


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سبب تخلف العالم هم العرب
> على مدار التاريخ يشنون المعارك لاتفه الاسباب
> وتستمر عشرات السنين بلا هدف غير الخراب والدمار


ايه علاقة ده بالموضوع ... !!
الموضوع بيقول ان اصل العرب مش من اليمن ولا الحجاز لكن من الشام وتحديدا من سوريا والاردن !!

شكرا ليك حبيب يسوع وحبيبنا كلنا ...​


----------



## peace_86 (18 أغسطس 2015)

*أهلاً وسهلاً بالحبيب ياسر..

دايماً مواضيعك حلوة ههههه.. بس مش شرط إني أتفق معاك في كلها..

العرب ليس أصولهم من منطقة الهلال الخصيب.. وهذا بحسب رأيي هم من اليمن وذلك لأنه أقرب للواقع
بنى سكان اليمن (العرب القدماء) حضارات وبنوا مدن وقلاع وعاشوا فيها منذ ألف سنة قبل الميلاد..
حتى أن سليمان الملك تواصل مع ملكة اليمن التي تسمى بالثقافة العربية باسم: بلقيس

وفي القرون اللاحقة بدأوا في الإنتشار في شبه الجزيرة العربية ومنها نزحوا شمالاً في اتجاه سوريا والأردن الحاليين..
واختلطوا مع تلك الشعوب..

العرب الذين تمسكوا بأراضيهم اليمينية سميوا: عرب عاربة
أما العرب الذين هاجروا واختلطوا بالشعب السوري سموهم: عرب مستعربة

وبعد قرون لاحقة أخرى.. تصاهرت العرب العاربة والعرب المستعربة في شبه الجزيرة العربية وكانوا يفرقون بين بعضهم ببعض..

أسرة محمد تقول عن نفسها بأنها عرب مستعربة وذلك لأن قصي بن كلاب كان من يعيش في صحراء سوريا واسمه السرياني (قصي بن كلابو) وقد عاش أكثر من قرن من الزمن قبل أن يأتي من سلالته محمد..

توضيح: حينما اقول عن قصي بأنهومن العرب المستعربة فالمقصود هو انه من تلك القبائل العربية التي سكنت في صحراء سوريا والاردن وليس المقصود بأنه من اصل سرياني

العرب بطبيعتهم هم بدو رُحَّل ينتقلون من منطقة لأخرى..
أما الآراميين فهم جزء صغير من المجتمع السرياني الكبير التي كانت تعيش في سوريا.. وقد كانوا بدو أيضاً ورحَّل.. 

لكن ليس كل بدو.. أي ليس 100% منهم بدو.. بل اتكلم عن الصورة العامة

لذلك تخلط بعض الدراسات بين الآراميين والعرب وذلك لأن كليهما من البدو.. لكن بدوي عن بدوي يختلف.. ومفهوم البداوة متوسع وكبير.. وليس شرط أن يعيش البدوي في صحراء قاحلة.. بل المقصود أن ينتقل من مكان لآخر دون أن يستمر في البقاء لمكان واحد لفترة طويلة من زمن..


انتشرت اللغة الآرامية بين جميع مناطق الهلال الخصيب كلغة تواصل وثقافة وقتها..
عراق الآشورية وسوريا السريانية ولبنان الفينيقية وفلسطين العبرية.. هؤلاء كلهم تبنوا اللغة الآرامية كلغة ثقافة..
ولأن الآرامية خرجت من رحم السريانية.. فقد أصبحت كلا الكلمتين تحمل نفس المعنى

بعض أسفار العهد القديم كتبت باللغة الآرامية مثل دانيال وعزرا وذلك بسبب شيوع تلك اللغة بين كل تلك الشعوب.

أصبح اليهود ثانئيو اللغة يتكلمون العبرية والآرامية في آن واحد... بل أن عائلة يسوع كانت تتحدث الآرامية ويسوع نفسه كان يتواصل بالشعب باللغة الآرامية..
يعود السبب أن اللغة الآرامية اصبحت لغة محلية حلت مكان جميع القديمة (مع اختلاف اللهجات والفروقات)
أما في عهد يسوع المسيح فكانت اللغة الآرامية هي الطاغية.. وحتى متى الرسول كتب بشارته باللغة الآرامية..
أما العبرانية فأخذت دورها بالتراجع وانحصرت بين المتعلمين والكتبة وبين بعض الأسر التي كانت تعيش في اليهودية.
ويسوع المسيح كان يناقش الفريسين باللغة العبرية لكونهت هي هي اللغة الدينية..

وجود تشابه كبير بين اللغات الآرامية والسريانية بالعربية لا يعني بأن الآراميين والسريان من اصل عربي..
فحتى اليهود لغتهم مشابهة كثيراً باللغة العربية..
بل أن السبب الحقيقي هو أن كل تلك اللغات يعود أصلها للسان واحد قديم تسمى علمياً باللغة السامية القديمة..
وهي لغة مفترضة لا دليل حقيقي على وجودها (او على عدم وجودها)

للتوضيح: اللغات اللاتنيية تفرعت إلى خمسة: إسباني وفرنسي وإيطالي وبرتغالي وروماني..
لكن لا يعني أن أربعة من هؤلاء يعود أصولهم للخامس منهم.. بل يعني أن كانت لهم لغة مشتركة موحدة.


وبعد مجيء المسيح آمن الكثير من متحدثي الآرامية بالإيمان المسيحي.. فسميوا سريان تمييزاً لهم عن بقية الآراميين الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح ولا بالإيمان المسيحي..

وبعد انتشار المسيحية على حساب الوثنية واليهودية في المنطقة أصبح الشعب كله سرياني.. 

لبنان الفينيقية التي تبنت الآرامية صارت تقول عن نفسها بأنها شعب سرياني.. وبأن فينيقي وسرياني يحملان نفس المعنى.. وهذا كان قبل مجيء المسيح بقليل.. 
ثم وبعد مجيء المسيح قد تم تأكيد الهوية السريانية أكثر فأكثر في لبنان..

وحتى بعد مجيء الإسلام كان لبنان يتكلم السريانية إلى القرن ال17 .. وفي القرن ال18 أجاد اللبنانيون اللغة العربية لكن كانوا يكتبون الرسائل والكتب بالخط السرياني.. 
في القرن ال19 تعلم اللبنانيون الخط العربي وأضافوا عليها كثيراً وحسنوها.. وبالذات من هم من شعراء المهجر مثل مخائيل نعيمة وجبران خليل جبران وغيرهم

عند مجيء الاسلام في العراق كان نسبة الوثنيين كبيرة جداً (مثل الديانات الصابئية والايزيدية) ونسبة المجوس كبيرة أيضاً (الاكراد كانوا مجوس) وكان ثلث السكان هم من المسيحيين.. لذلك كان يقال عن المسيحيين بأنهم سريان..

سوريا كان أكثر من 50% من سكانها مسيحيين والبقية وثنيون يؤمنون بالأديان الرومانية القديمة.. حتى جاء العرب وأخضعوا الوثنيين للإسلام.. أما المسيحيين فكان لهم خيار آخر وهو دفع الجزية

كان السريان والعرب على تواصل كبير بعد أن أخذ العرب زمام الحكم وذلك لأن كلا اللغتين فيهما الكثير من الشبه..
وكان السريان همو من حسنوا اللغة العربية بعد اضافة الكثير من اللغة السريانية ودمجها بالعربية.

الكثير من الكلمات التي تسمى اليوم بالعربية هي ليست عربية بل سريانية تم إدخالها للغة العربية عن طريق المحاكاة.
اللغة السريانية يعتمدون على نفس الجذر الثلاثي الموجود عند اللغة العربية..
كبير يكبر تكبر تكبير.. كلها تعود للجذر الثلاثي: كبر

ذات الأمر موجود عند السرياني.. وإن لم يخب ظني موجود عند العبرية

كلمات مثل: سهل صعب يزعل يصنع مرونة .. هذه كلها من أصل سرياني دخلت للقاموس العربي بعد تلك الحقبة الزمنية التي تسمى بالفتوحات.

ولا عجب أن يحدث هذا الأمر وخاصة أن السريان وقتها كانت واحدة من أعظم الحضارات في العالم أجمع.. حيث إزدهرت عندهم الثقافة والعلم والفلك والترجمة.. وكانت جزءاً من العالم المتمدن..

بل حتى وبعد مجيء العرب لتلك المنطقة أخذت منهم -أي العرب- قرابة القرنين ليتعلموا كيفية صنع النقود المعدنية.. فقد كانوا يستخدمون العملة المسيحية والتي عليها صليب
(حتى لا أخرج من الموضوع.. لكن الإسلام وقتها لم يتشكل بشكله النهائي بعد ولم يكن ديناً متكاملاً فلذلك كان بقاء الصليب على العملة المتداولة ليست مشكلة كبيرة باعتبارها شرك بالله أو غيرها من الكبائر)

وجود نقوشات عربية في لبنان يعتبر ضرباً من المستحيل..
فالعرب قبل الميلاد وبسبب نزوحهم من الجنوب للشمال انتشروا في الأردن وفي صحراء سوريا وبعض من مناطق العراق.. لكن لم يصلوا كثيراً عند لبنان أو الجزء الشمالي من سوريا.

البعض لا يعرف بأن الخط العربي القديم يشبه كثيراً السرياني

العرب الغساسنة كانوا مع الدولة الساسانية الفارسية .. لذلك شاركوا العرب في محاربتهم ضد الروم البيزنطية
أما العرب المناذرة ولأنهم كان موالين للروم فحاربوا ضد العرب.

كلا من الغساسنة والمناذرة لم يؤسسوا كنيسة عربية وذلك لأنهم كانوا دوماً ضيوف لدى السريان والآراميين وليسوا دائمين فيها..

المناذرة تقريباً تم إبادتهم أو أسلمتهم بالقوة.. وهم سكان الأردن الحاليين..

الغساسنة بقوا على إيمانهم المسيحي حتى القرن العاشر.. واسلم من تبقى منهم جماعياً.. فالإسلام العربي أولى بهم.

أما من تبقى من العرب المسيحيين الذين كانوا يعيشون في اليمن والجزيرة العربية فتم تهجيرهم قسرياً نحو جنوب لبنان وفلسطين والأردن فانظموا للكنائس المحلية.. مثل كنائس السريان أو الروم أو الموارنة.. 


وإلى اليوم لا ندري ما شأن المصري أو المغربي أو التونسي لنقول عنهم عرب.. فهذه القصص السابقة يشترك فيها سكان الجزيرة العربية والهلال الخصيب فقط دون غيرهم

توضيح: لسنا ضد العروبة.. بل نحن مع العروبة المحترمة المتمدنة التي تنادي بأن كل السكان يجمعهم لسان عربي مبين بغض النظر عن الديانات.. لكن ضد الكذب والخداع والتي يتم نشرها كثيراً بالإعلام (وبعضهم من المسيحيين من الذين خانوا الامانة).. بأن كل العرب اليوم أصلهم عرب.. هذا غير صحيح.. فالمكسيكي يظل مكسيكي والإسباني يظل إسباني وإن تحدثا كليهما بنفس اللغة..*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2015)

فعلا موضوع ممتاز 
وتاريخي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

> أسرة محمد تقول عن نفسها بأنها عرب مستعربة وذلك لأن قصي بن كلاب كان من يعيش في صحراء سوريا واسمه السرياني
> (قصي بن كلابو) وقد عاش أكثر من قرن من الزمن قبل أن يأتي من سلالته محمد.



عفوا تصحيح بسيط .. العرب المستعربه يطلق على سلالة اسماعيل عليه السلام 
اللي قصي بن كلاب من احفاده واللي محمد عليه السلام حفيده
قصي لم يكن شامي هو ولد في مكه انتقل الى شام ورجع الى مكه 
كلاب اسم كان منتشر في مكه مش اسموه قصي بن كلابو كاسم سرياني
في مليون واحد عربي اسمه كلاب وفيه افرع قبائل اسمها كلاب قبل مايتولد حتى قصي بن كلاب..
 فاستدلالك باسمه على انه سرياني غلط حتى لو كان فيه تشابه وعادي لان العرب ماكانو منفصلين عن الشام
كثير 

وعلى فكره حضارة اهل اليمن ضاربه في اعماق التاريخ واقدم
من حضارات كثيره بالتالي سوريا مصر اليمن وين ماكان الاصل
ماتفرق وان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم.. والنعم بجميع البشر..

مش كل العرب رحل او بدو اجل من كان يسكن المدن العربيه؟
لايمكن قبيله باكملها ترحل وتعيش في الباديه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

بالمناسبه مين الكاتب يا ياسر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

> لكن ضد الكذب والخداع والتي يتم نشرها كثيراً بالإعلام.. بأن كل العرب اليوم أصلهم عرب



ومين دول اللي ينشرونها؟ على فكره زمان مكانتش فيه شي اسمه
قوميه عربيه ولا بلاد عربيه كانت 
بلاد الشام بلاد القبط او مصر شمال افريقيا .. الحجاز 
وهكذا
الى ان طلعت مجموعات اللي نادت القوميه العربيه اولهم مسيحين
ومسلمين وبعدين الاحتلال الغربي.. والحجه ازاي انتم عرب ويحكمكم
اتراك؟ ويلا بقى شحذ الهمم والنفوس الى ان وصلنا الى جمال عبد الناصر  
وتحرييرر الدوول.. صارت جمهوريه مصر عربيه جمهوريه العربيه السوريه 
الامارات العربيه المتحده.. بلاد المغرب العربي!
اللي يقرا تاريخ المنطقه في اوائل القرن الماضي راح يتفق معاي
والحين السؤال مين قال اننا عرب؟ طب ليش استغليتوه لتخلص
من الاتراك!


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2015)

شدني عنوان الموضوع ، مع اني مش مقتنعة باللي فيه 
وعلي ذكر السريان اللي ذكرهم بيس ، دائماً متآكل حقهم ووضعهم التاريخي في تاريخ العرب المزور دائما ، السريان كانو من اعظم الحضارات وبالأخص في الترجمة ، واللي قام بعمليات الترجمة كلها للعرب بعد الفتوحات هما السريان  في مدارس سريانية كمان 
وبعدين يجو العرب يقولو ترجمنا وعملنا ، دائماً واخدين حق الناس وحق مش حقهم معرفش ليه؟


----------



## gaser2 (19 أغسطس 2015)

أرى وكأنّ العرب غير مرغوب فيهم لدى المسيحيين وأستنبط من ذلكـ أن المسيحيين المتكلمين بالعربيه لا يُعرفّون أنفسهم بأنّهم عرب أو من أصول عربيّه ولكن إذا عرّفّوا أنفسهم بأنّهم عرب يعني المتكلمين بلغة واحده وهي العربيه كما قال بيس ،عموماً لا يجب أن ننسى أنّ معنى أداة لغوية جميلة وهي اللغة العربيه حتى أنّ الكتاب المقدس صار بها أيضاً.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> أرى وكأنّ العرب غير مرغوب فيهم لدى المسيحيين وأستنبط من ذلكـ أن المسيحيين المتكلمين بالعربيه لا يُعرفّون أنفسهم بأنّهم عرب أو من أصول عربيّه ولكن إذا عرّفّوا أنفسهم بأنّهم عرب يعني المتكلمين بلغة واحده وهي العربيه كما قال بيس


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت جبت خُلاصة الخلاصة ..وملاحظتك فى الصميم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة راجع الى التنشئة الدينية ( الأسلامية – المسيحية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلم شايف أن النبى عربى ولغة قرآنه عربية وأن العربى أصل الدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحى رافض لكل ما هو أسلامى ..وبالتالى ..لكل ماهو عربى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لاشعورياً ) فى بعض الأحيان وعن تنشئة كنسية فى أحيان كثيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك ستجده فخوراً بأنه ( قبطى ) والمتعصبين عمرك ما تسمع منهم أنا مصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قبطى وأنا أصل ( مصر ) وأنا أصل الدين ...وأن جدوده قد اُجبروا على أعتناق الأسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما ترى أن الجميع يرى أنه هو اللى على حِجر ربنا بس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فطبيعى أفتخار المسلم بالعروبة ...وأنكار المسيحى للعروبة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

> كما ترى أن الجميع يرى أنه هو اللى على حِجر ربنا بس
> فطبيعى أفتخار المسلم بالعروبة



 مش المسلم.. مش هتلاقي
تركي او ايراني او ماليزي او اندونسي او اي عرق تاني يجيب
سيرة عرب..واذا كان الدين بالاصول والاعراق نرجع بقى
لدين اجدادنا المشركين اولى.. عشان زي ما انت عارف العرب
وجودهم اقدم من الاسلام.. لما يقول شخص انا عربي مش تهمه
و مش بضروره مواطنين دوله كامله يبقى اصلهم واحد مستحيل
ماحنا عندنا مواطنين عجم اصول اجدادهم من ايران وتركيا
السالفه ابسط من كذا بكثير بس في ناس تبغي تحصر العرب
في الجزيره العربيه  مش يضايقنا في
حاجه.. اللي اخترعو العروبه والقوميه العربيه واستغلوها زمان
سياسيا زي ما هاليومين يستغل الدين باسم السياسيه 
هما المتضايقين عشان غيرو رايهم الحين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> .واذا كان الدين بالاصول والاعراق نرجع بقى
> لدين اجدادنا المشركين اولى..


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى نرجع لللآت والعُزّى أحسن 
*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## gaser2 (19 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مش المسلم.. مش هتلاقي
> تركي او ايراني او ماليزي او اندونسي او اي عرق تاني يجيب
> سيرة عرب..واذا كان الدين بالاصول والاعراق نرجع بقى
> لدين اجدادنا المشركين اولى.. عشان زي ما انت عارف العرب
> ...



على فكرة أخت هيفاء اعتداد المسلمين بعروبتهم موجود ويمكنكـ أن تقولي أنّه أمر ظاهر بالنسبة للمسلمين العرب والمسلمين الغير عرب يهتمون بالعربيه وقد يبالغون في ذلكـ وأنا سمعت مرة شيخ هندي مسلم يفخر بما هو عربي وكأنّه عربي ويزدري ما كان غير عربي بالإضافة إلى تجربتي الشخصية فقد كنت متشدد دينياً وأفخر بالعربية فوق الطبيعي.

الكلام السابق لا يعني أنّ العربية لا تستحق منّا التقدير والحب كلغة ،فهي لغة رائعة أراها كذلكـ ولغة غنية أيضاً لكن يجب أن نفتح أفاقنا لغات أخرى كالعبريه واليونانية لغات الكتاب المقدس مثلاً فهناكـ لغات وثقافات رائعه أخرى ،ربّما الإنغلاق على العربيه فقط وإزدراء الآخر هو أمر غير مرغوب فيه ويجعل العقول فقيره.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

بتكلم هنا عن الانسان السوي.. عن الانسان الغير متطرف.. عن القاعده
وليس الاستثناء.. طبعا المسلم العربي هيقول انه عربي.. المسلم الغير عربي
يفتخر باصله ولو فيهم من يزدري اصله ده استثناء بقى زي المثال اللي ذكرته ..
بتبقى امنيته يتعلم العربيه لغته كتابه.. محدش انكر   ومش تهمه على فكره.
. ومعظم العلماء المسلمين من اصول غير عربيه
وبرضو فيه عرب اصبحو عجم هتلاقي في االهند وماليزيا بتحديد
عوائل كتيره اصولهم عربيه لكنهم اليوم ينتمون ويتكلمون بلغة بلدهم
هما عارفين اصولهم عرب 
وعلى فكره اللغه ماتورث اللغه تكتسب من المحيط اللي تعيش بيه
لو انا عربيه واتولدت في الهند هتكلم هندي واخد اطباعهم ده مش عرق



> ربّما الإنغلاق على العربيه فقط وإزدراء الآخر هو أمر غير مرغوب فيه ويجعل العقول فقيره.



اعتقد الكلام ده مش موجه ليا..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى نرجع لللآت والعُزّى أحسن
> *​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



دي لكبار القوم
انا وانت ننحت لنا واحد من التمر
نتعبد الصبح وناكله بالليل:new6:[/FONT]


----------



## gaser2 (19 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اعتقد الكلام ده مش موجه ليا..



بالطبع الكلمة عامة ولست أنت مقصوده بها وهي تذم حالة الإنغلاق العقلي ولا تذم الأشخاص أو تسيء إليهم.


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> أرى وكأنّ العرب غير مرغوب فيهم لدى المسيحيين وأستنبط من ذلكـ أن المسيحيين المتكلمين بالعربيه لا يُعرفّون أنفسهم بأنّهم عرب أو من أصول عربيّه ولكن إذا عرّفّوا أنفسهم بأنّهم عرب يعني المتكلمين بلغة واحده وهي العربيه كما قال بيس ،عموماً لا يجب أن ننسى أنّ معنى أداة لغوية جميلة وهي اللغة العربيه حتى أنّ الكتاب المقدس صار بها أيضاً.



لا ، الحقيقة مش كده ، المشكلة مش مع العرب خالص ، اذا كان علي مسيحي ومسلم ففيه مسيحيين من أصول عربيه اصلية ، فالموضوع مش موضوع مسيحي ومسلم أبدا و لا هو تربيه وكلام من الكنيسة زي ما بيدعي البعض دون علم 
في الكنيسة مش بنتكلم عن اعراق ، ولكن الكنائس التقليدية تهتم بتعليم تاريخ الكنيسة لأولادها ، وفي التاريخ مش ممكن هنزوره ، فلما ندرس في تاريخ الكنيسة ان مصر كانت قبطية قبل مجئ العرب ، هل ده حاجة عيب يعني ؟ ولا هي حقيقة فعلا ، هنكدب مثلا ونجامل ونقول لا المصريين كانو. أصلا عرب من قبل ما يشوفو العرب؟ 
انك تقول اصلك ده مش عيب ولا غلط ده حقيقة تاريخية
الأرمن لحد دلوقتي بيتجوزو من بعض وبيدخلو اولادهم مدارس ارمينية ، ولو هما في دول مفهاش مدارس ارمينية بيجبولهم مدرسين مخصوص لتعليمهم اللغة الارمينية رغم ان كتير منهم اتهجر للبنان وسوريا وغيرها من البلاد المتحدثة بالعربيه وبيتكلمو عربي بردو ، لكن ده لا يمنع احتفاظهم بهويتهم الأصلية ولغتهم ويحافظوا عليها من الانقراض ولا يمكن حد فيهم يقول انا عربي مجامله ولا علشان محدش يقول عليه ده عنصري ، ورغم كده العالم بيحترمهم ومحدش بيقول عليهم تنشئة وتربيه معرفش مالها 
بالعكس انا اري ان الأقباط لم يحافظو علي تراثهم زي الأرمن واللغة القبطية اندثرت تماما تماما بعد ما كانت لغة البلد ، معرفناش نحافظ عليها حتي بينا وبين بعض 
كل ده مش مشكلة ، لان الاعتراف بالهوية الحقيقية للإنسان مش غلط ولا عيب 
بالعكس العيب هو المحاوله في اني انسب نفسي لهويه مش هويتي واهرب من هويتي الأصلية وكأنهم حاجة عيب او حاجة تكسف 
انا مصرية وبتكلم وبكتب عربي ، لكن مش بعرف نفسي علي اني عربيه لأَنِّي فعلا مش عربيه ، وده مش كره ولا احتقار ، لكن ده حقيقة انا متأكدا منها 
لو كل اللي بيتكلمو عربي يبقو عرب ، يبقا كمان الكنديين اللي بيتكلمو فرنسي هما كمان فرنسيين 
مصر مكانتش حتي اسمها دوله عربيه ، كان اسمها المملكة المصرية فقط وبعد كده اتضاف ليها اسم ألعربيه لأسباب واطماع سياسية


----------



## gaser2 (20 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا ، الحقيقة مش كده ، المشكلة مش مع العرب خالص ، اذا كان علي مسيحي ومسلم ففيه مسيحيين من أصول عربيه اصلية ، فالموضوع مش موضوع مسيحي ومسلم أبدا و لا هو تربيه وكلام من الكنيسة زي ما بيدعي البعض دون علم
> في الكنيسة مش بنتكلم عن اعراق ، ولكن الكنائس التقليدية تهتم بتعليم تاريخ الكنيسة لأولادها ، وفي التاريخ مش ممكن هنزوره ، فلما ندرس في تاريخ الكنيسة ان مصر كانت قبطية قبل مجئ العرب ، هل ده حاجة عيب يعني ؟ ولا هي حقيقة فعلا ، هنكدب مثلا ونجامل ونقول لا المصريين كانو. أصلا عرب من قبل ما يشوفو العرب؟
> انك تقول اصلك ده مش عيب ولا غلط ده حقيقة تاريخية



كلمه جيده في حق الكنيسه وهو أنّ الأقباط يدرسون تاريخ الكنيسه كما هو ،يعني الأمور على طبيعتها ومصر كانت فرعونيه وأظنّ هذا هو الأصل وليست العربية أصل مصر وليس في عيب من ذلكـ لأنّ بعض المسلمين يزعجهم أنْ نقول أنّ مصر أصلاُ فرعونيّه ،لكنّها الحقيقه التي حتى يشهد بها القرآن ولا يوجد إثبات آخر.



Desert Rose قال:


> الأرمن لحد دلوقتي بيتجوزو من بعض وبيدخلو اولادهم مدارس ارمينية ، ولو هما في دول مفهاش مدارس ارمينية بيجبولهم مدرسين مخصوص لتعليمهم اللغة الارمينية رغم ان كتير منهم اتهجر للبنان وسوريا وغيرها من البلاد المتحدثة بالعربيه وبيتكلمو عربي بردو ، لكن ده لا يمنع احتفاظهم بهويتهم الأصلية ولغتهم ويحافظوا عليها من الانقراض ولا يمكن حد فيهم يقول انا عربي مجامله ولا علشان محدش يقول عليه ده عنصري ، ورغم كده العالم بيحترمهم ومحدش بيقول عليهم تنشئة وتربيه معرفش مالها
> بالعكس انا اري ان الأقباط لم يحافظو علي تراثهم زي الأرمن واللغة القبطية اندثرت تماما تماما بعد ما كانت لغة البلد ، معرفناش نحافظ عليها حتي بينا وبين بعض
> كل ده مش مشكلة ، لان الاعتراف بالهوية الحقيقية للإنسان مش غلط ولا عيب
> بالعكس العيب هو المحاوله في اني انسب نفسي لهويه مش هويتي واهرب من هويتي الأصلية وكأنهم حاجة عيب او حاجة تكسف
> ...



أنا ليس لديّ فكره عن شكل الأرمن داخل المجتمع اللبناني أو المجتمعات التي يعيشون بداخلها لكن شكل الأقباط مع باقي المصريين والكل يتكلم لغة واحده هو شكل جميل لولا الفتن الدينيه التي تُبث بين صفوف المسلمين والمسيحيين ،وإذا كان ليس صدفة أنْ صارت اليونانية هي لغة العهد الجديد وربّما صارت كذلكـ بتوفيق من الروح القدس كذلكـ ربّما ليس صدفة أن تسببت الأسباب ليكون الكتاب المقدس موجود الآن بين أيدينا بالعربيه.


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> كلمه جيده في حق الكنيسه وهو أنّ الأقباط يدرسون تاريخ الكنيسه كما هو ،يعني الأمور على طبيعتها ومصر كانت فرعونيه وأظنّ هذا هو الأصل وليست العربية أصل مصر وليس في عيب من ذلكـ لأنّ بعض المسلمين يزعجهم أنْ نقول أنّ مصر أصلاُ فرعونيّه ،لكنّها الحقيقه التي حتى يشهد بها القرآن ولا يوجد إثبات آخر.
> 
> 
> 
> أنا ليس لديّ فكره عن شكل الأرمن داخل المجتمع اللبناني أو المجتمعات التي يعيشون بداخلها لكن شكل الأقباط مع باقي المصريين والكل يتكلم لغة واحده هو شكل جميل لولا الفتن الدينيه التي تُبث بين صفوف المسلمين والمسيحيين ،وإذا كان ليس صدفة أنْ صارت اليونانية هي لغة العهد الجديد وربّما صارت كذلكـ بتوفيق من الروح القدس كذلكـ ربّما ليس صدفة أن تسببت الأسباب ليكون الكتاب المقدس موجود الآن بين أيدينا بالعربيه.



كلامك صحيح جدا وعجبني جدا ، كلامنا كمسيحيين شرقيين باللغة لعربية ده نعمه فعلا ، لان بيها نقدر نوصل للناس المتحدثين بالعربيه ونفهمهم وتوصلهم رسالة الخلاص باللغة اللي يفهموها ، وكلامك عن انتشار اللغة اليونانية قبل مجيء المسيح صحيح ، وهو ترتيب الهي فعلا ، وإلا كان هيبقا فيه صعوبه في فهم البشارة ونقلها بلغة الناس كلها تفهمها 
الأرمن بيتكلمو عربي بردو ، زينا بالظبط ، لو تعرف المذيع اللبناني نيشان ، ده ارمني ، لكنه بيتكلم العربي باللهجة اللبنانيه بطلاقة ، لانه أتربي في لبنان ، لكن ده لا يمنع انهم بينهم وبين بعض بيتكلمو الأرمني ، وبيعملوا ويحرصوا علي ان ولادهم يتعلمو الأرمني ، ده مش عيب أبدا 
انا اصدق جدا ان اللغة جزء من الهويه ، بل انها كمان بتغير طريقة تفكيرك وبتشكلها ، جرب كره تفكر بلغة تانيه غير ألعربيه ، هتلاقي في اختلاف في التفكير ، سبب كبير من وجهه نظري ان المسيحيين المصريين بقو مصبغوين بثقافة عربيه لا تمت للمسيحية بصله ، هو اللغة ، اعتقد لو كانو احتفظو ببعض من لغتهم الأصلية ، كانو افتكرو كل مرة يتكلّمو بيها انهم مياخدوش من ثقافة مش بتاعتهم ، ولا حتي بتاعت المصريين المسلمين ، ثقافة المصري تختلف عن ثقافة شبه الجزيرة ، لكن للأسف هما اثرو فينا اكتر 
وده مش كره ليهم ، ولكن الصح ان كل واحد يحتفظ بهويته مع انه يفضّل منفتح علي الآخرين وياخد منهم الجيد فقط


----------



## تيمو (20 أغسطس 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> على فكرة أخت هيفاء اعتداد المسلمين بعروبتهم موجود ويمكنكـ أن تقولي أنّه أمر ظاهر بالنسبة للمسلمين العرب والمسلمين الغير عرب يهتمون بالعربيه وقد يبالغون في ذلكـ وأنا سمعت مرة شيخ هندي مسلم يفخر بما هو عربي وكأنّه عربي ويزدري ما كان غير عربي بالإضافة إلى تجربتي الشخصية فقد كنت متشدد دينياً وأفخر بالعربية فوق الطبيعي.



هذه الفقرة غير دقيقة ... إلا إذا قصدت اللغة حصراً ... 

العروبة كقومية ومد سياسي لا يجد صدى عند المسلمين، أساساً أغلب التيارات والاتجاهات القومية العروبية مؤسسيها مسيحيون ... وهذه التيارات والأحزاب وجدت مقاومة من الإسلام السياسي وأقيمت المهرجانات والخطب المناوئة لهذا التيار القومي العروبي.

العروبة والإسلام لا يلتقيان، فالقومية العربية تعني أن ما يجمعنا القومية العربية وليست الدينية ولذلك شعر التيار الاسلامي بالخطر من هذا المد فقاومه وحاربه ...

العرب المسيحيون جزء لا يتجزأ من نسيج المكون الوطني، ونحن لم نفصل أنفسنا عن العمل العام ولم نشعر بالإضطهاد أو التمييز ... في بعض المدن لا تستطيع التمييز بين المسيحيين والمسلمين ... يمكن الأمور بدأت تختلف بعد الخريف العربي ...

الصراحة وبدون زعل: مسيحيو بلاد الشام لا يشعرون بذات المشاعر كالأقباط. نحن نقول ونفنخر بأصولنا العربية وأغلبنا من الغساسنة أو المناذرة. نحن ساهمنا ولنا بصمتنا الواضحة في البلدان العربية فالكثير من قيادات الأحزاب والمقاومة من العرب المسيحين مثل جورج جبش ومؤسس حزب البعث ميشيل عفلق لدرجة أن الكثيرين يظنون أنه أسلم قبل وقاته وهذا غير دقيق ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2015)

ياتيمو ، توضيح، انتو فعلا فيه منكم اصوله عربيه ، وده اللي انا ذكرته في ردي، ان الموضوع مش مسيحي ومسلم ، لان فيه مسيحيين اصولهم أصلا عربيه 
لكن احنا ، او بلاش ، انا ، انا عارفه ان اصولي مش عربيه ، أقول انا عربيه ليه؟ علشان بتكلم عربي؟ مش منطق


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ، انا ، انا عارفه ان اصولي مش عربيه


معلش يا فندم ... ممكن بس اعرف ازاي 
انا يا فندم بقالي فترة عايز اعرف انا اصلي ايه
وكل يوم يا فندم ابص للمراية وخصوصا في ارنبة مناخيري .. واقعد اقول ياتري دي عربية ولا قبطية 

طب فيه سواد تحت عنية ولا لأ ... طب شعري اسود فاحم ... غلبت غلبت يا فندم 

ف لو مكن تقوليلنا الطريقة اللي عرفت بيها يبقي جميلك دا يا فندم ع الراس والعين 

شكرا يا افندم​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش يا فندم ... ممكن بس اعرف ازاي
> انا يا فندم بقالي فترة عايز اعرف انا اصلي ايه
> وكل يوم يا فندم ابص للمراية وخصوصا في ارنبة مناخيري .. واقعد اقول ياتري دي عربية ولا قبطية
> 
> ...



ان عارفه اصولي يا أستاذ ياسر من غير اُسلوب السخرية ده 
انا ممكن أرد عليك من غير اُسلوب السخريه ده 
بس انا مش مضطرة أحط السجل العائلي بتاعي
المهم ارجع انت لتاريخك وشوف ان العرب هما اللي أطلقو علي المسيحيين اللي فضلو مسيحيين بعد الفتح العربي ، لفظ أقباط ، علشان هما دخلو البلد لقوهم كده ، وفضلو كده ، فميزوهم عن الباقيين بلفظ قبطي 
يعني ده مش اختراع من عندي ، فاحتمال ضعيف جدا جدا جدا ان مسيحي مصري يكون اصله عربي ، ممكن مسيحيين الشام زي ما قال تيمو يكون اصلهم من قبائل عربيه ، لكن مسيحي مصري يكون اصله عربي ازاي؟ فهمهاني لو سمحت 
هتقولي ما هو ممكن يكون يوناني ولا إيطالي ، ولا اي حاجة ، هقولك بردو احتمال ضعيف لان الجاليات ديه قعدت في مصر ولم تختلط كثيرا بالمصريين بالشكل اللي يؤدي الي اختلاط المسيحيين بأعراق تانيه 
وحتي لو ده حصل ، فده بردو يعني ان المسيحي المصري اصله مش عربي ، سواء بقا كان اصله قبطي pure او قبطي مختلط بيوناني ولا صيني ، مش هتفرق المهم انه مش عربي ، لا يمكن يعرف نفسه علي انه عربي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ان عارفه اصولي يا أستاذ ياسر من غير اُسلوب السخرية ده
> انا ممكن أرد عليك من غير اُسلوب السخريه ده
> بس انا مش مضطرة أحط السجل العائلي بتاعي
> المهم ارجع انت لتاريخك وشوف ان العرب هما اللي أطلقو علي المسيحيين اللي فضلو مسيحيين بعد الفتح العربي ، لفظ أقباط ، علشان هما دخلو البلد لقوهم كده ، وفضلو كده ، فميزوهم عن الباقيين بلفظ قبطي
> ...


انا لم اقلل من قدرك عشان تقولي سخرية ... وهناك الفراسة في الوجوه وكلمة يا فندم للاحترام
مش عايزاها نشيلها

ما علينا 
نرجع للسجل العائلي ... يعني السجل ده خاص بعائلتك من 1400 سنة ولا ده من السجل المدني ولا الكنيسة بتسجل شجرة العائلة منذ الفتح الاسلامي !!​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا لم اقلل من قدرك عشان تقولي سخرية ... وهناك الفراسة في الوجوه وكلمة يا فندم للاحترام
> مش عايزاها نشيلها
> 
> ما علينا
> نرجع للسجل العائلي ... يعني السجل ده خاص بعائلتك من 1400 سنة ولا ده من السجل المدني ولا الكنيسة بتسجل شجرة العائلة منذ الفتح الاسلامي !!​



هههه اشمعنا 1400سنة؟ ايوة عندنا سجلات عائلية ، وسجلات كنسية ، لان الكنيسة بتسجل المعموديات والجوازات وكل شيء ، يعني كل طفل بياخد شهادة معمودية من الكنيسة بس طبعا أكيد السجلات مش هترجع ل 1000 سنة لورا ، أكيد يعني مفيش التسجيل التاريخي بالشكل ده ، لكن السجلات اللي معانا تقدر تعرفنا اصولنا او تدينا فكرة كبيرة عنها ، اللي هي أكيد مش عربيه لان ده مستحيل حتي من غير سجلات ، ده غير منطقي بالنسبه للمسيحيين المصريين ، مش بتكلم عن باقي مسيحيين المنطقة 
وصدقني ارجع لتاريخك هتلاقي ان العرب نفسهم هما اللي أطلقو لفظ أقباط علي المسيحيين اللي فضلو مسيحيين لتميزهم عن العرب ، وحتي المسيحيين اللي اسلمو مكانوش بردو بيقولو عليهم عرب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]ياااسررر*​*[FONT=&quot] ...بما أنك ضليع فى الأصول العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى ...المسلم المصرى يبقى أصله أية ؟ قرد ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرو بن العاص لما دخل مصر ...كان الجيش بتاعه جايين ( سناجل ) وأتكبلوا هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا بن العاص جاب حريمه معاه  وأتجوزا من مصرعلى طريقة إيجيبشن هيبوسنى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2015)

ارجعو للتاريخ أحسن علشان هو الفاصل 
وانا هنا مش بتكلم عن أصول المسلميين المصريين ، انا بتكلم عن المسيحيين المصريين ، بس بقا حد عايز يقلب الموضوع ويتخانق في حاجة انا أساسا متكلمتش فيها ،انا الحقيقة مش فضياله :smile02
المسيحيين المصريين تاريخيا ومنطقيا مش عرب ، لا بالتاريخ ولا بالمنطق تنفع 
أشي يترقع واشي ما يترقع


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياااسررر*​*[FONT=&quot] ...بما أنك ضليع فى الأصول العربية *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى ...المسلم المصرى يبقى أصله أية ؟ قرد ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرو بن العاص لما دخل مصر ...كان الجيش بتاعه جايين ( سناجل ) وأتكبلوا هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا بن العاص جاب حريمه معاه  وأتجوزا من مصرعلى طريقة إيجيبشن هيبوسنى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


والله يا عبووود انا باعتبرها فوبيا العنصرية 
واحد مش عارف اصله ايه وتلاقيه مضروب في الخلاط عشرتاشر الف مرة ويرفعلك مناخيره
ويقولك .... لالالالالا خلي بالك انا شركسي
او انا ارمني (وهوه هندي اصلا) ، مع ان الارمن من ارمنيا وارمنيا دي لا مؤاخذه بيشحتوا والله ... بس رفعة المناخير العنصرية نعمل فيها ايه :smile02

هو العرق هايفرق يعني عند ربنا ولا في الارض وملكيتها !!​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> والله يا عبووود انا باعتبرها فوبيا العنصرية
> واحد مش عارف اصله ايه وتلاقيه مضروب في الخلاط عشرتاشر الف مرة ويرفعلك مناخيره
> ويقولك .... لالالالالا خلي بالك انا شركسي
> او انا ارمني (وهوه هندي اصلا) ، مع ان الارمن من ارمنيا وارمنيا دي لا مؤاخذه بيشحتوا والله ... بس رفعة المناخير العنصرية نعمل فيها ايه :smile02
> ...



هههههههههه لا عجبتني ، هو انت لما تتزنق تقول عنصريه ؟
ياسيدي المسيحيين المصريين مخلطين أقباط علي صينيين علي يونانيين علي هنود 
بس تقدر تثبت او حتي تفكر ان اصلهم عربي؟ 
هو ده اللي بتكلم فيه 
فيه ايه ياجماعه؟ مناخير ايه وودان ايه؟ هو يعني لازم أقول بالكذب يعني اننا عرب علشان نعجب ومنبقاش عنصريين؟ يعني لما واحد يقول انا مكسيكي ولا تايواني يبقا عنصري ضد الأمريكان مثلا ؟ ما هو ده اصله فعلا يعمل ايه؟ 
واحد يقولي المسلمين وانا مجبتش سيرة اصولهم أصلا والتأني يقولي عنصريه 
وبالنسبه للأرمن الشحاتين علي حد تعبيرك ، فالكل عارف هما بقو شحاتين بسبب مين ، ولا تحب أفكرك لا تكون نسيت لا سمح الله :smile02
وحتي لو شحاتين، هل ده عيب انهم يحفظو تراثهم واصلهم ولا لازم يعني يستغنو عن اصلهم ويقولو انهم عرب بالكذب علشان يبقو حلوين وكويسين 

انا معرفش ايه اللي فتح الكلام ده كله ، انا كلامي كان رد علي جاسر وكلامنا كان هادي وعادي جدا وكان توضيح مني للفكرة اللي هو أخدها غلط عن كلامنا عن العرب وحد تاني زود الفكرة بكلام ليس له علاقة بالواقع أصلا عن ان الكنيسة هي مصدر السموم اللي خلانا نبقا كده عنصريين ومش طايقين حد وده كلام مش صحيح وافتراء علي التربية الكنيسة ، بس أدي كل الموضوع 
وتاني ولآخر  العمر المسيحيين المصريين اصلهم مش عرب واللي عنده إثبات تاني يتفضل يقوله 
اصلهم بقا هندي باكستاني تايلاندي ، لكن بردو مش عرب :smile02 وصلت ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> والله يا عبووود انا باعتبرها فوبيا العنصرية
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أية الفوبيا دى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤكل هاذي ؟![/FONT]*​:smile02
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عندى قريبى عامل شجرة للعيلة وأصول ترجع لحوالى 500 سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولى احنا فى الأصل أتراك ولينا أوقاف مش عارف فين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجدك الكبير أتجوز من شركس هانم القرنفلى ...قلت له :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى أعرفه ان شركس دة " ديك " ...!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالى ... " ديك " اللى يتكلم معاك تانى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> وتاني ولآخر  العمر المسيحيين المصريين اصلهم مش عرب واللي عنده إثبات تاني يتفضل يقوله


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش علشان أفهم ...أنا معنديش أعتراض خااااالص أن أصلهم مش عرب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس ممكن أعرف هم هاجروا على مصر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا غزوا مصر زى عمرو بن العاص ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

> العروبة والإسلام لا يلتقيان
> العروبة كقومية ومد سياسي لا يجد صدى عند المسلمين،


معلش يا ولد العم لقد جانبك الصواب ماهو لو قلنا كده برضو
 هتوسع مننا شويه.. 
ومش قصور من ردك ولا فيك ولكن اضافه بسيطه غابت عنك.. 
اولا جزء كبير من المسلمين هم عرب او متكلمين باللغه العربيه
فكيف الدعوه الى العروبه لم تجد صدى؟ حضرتك مش واخد بالك 
من هم قادة ثوره العربيه الكبرى التي حررت بلاد الشام و
العراق والحجاز عن الاتراك؟ 
الشريف حسين بن علي الهاشمي قائد الثوره العربيه الكبرى
( مسلم عربي هاشمي)
فكيف لم تجد صدى عند المسلمين العرب؟ واذا لم يقاوم العرب 
المسلمون الاتراك ووجودهم
 في المنطقه هل العرب المسيحين العرب 
لوحديهم اللي حاربو الاتراك؟ 
هما كانو مساهمين في تكوين قوميه العربيه ولهم دور كبير طبعا 
وخصوصا مسيحي بلاد الشام
 ماقصرو في دعم الثوره العربيه ضد تركيا 
ولكن متقدرش وتقول لم تجد صدى! 
 ان كان في بعض العرب المناهضين للقوميه العربيه فهذا امر طبيعي عادي زي
 مافي من يأيد القوم العربيه وهما من انصار
 الخلافه الاسلاميه والمتعاطفين مع الاتراك 
.. وبعد الاستقلال من تركيا وبعد الاستقلال 
من الاحتلال الغربي
خفت اصواتهم مثلما ماتت القوميه العربيه 
واصبح لكل شعب دوله مستقله
بالنسبه للاسلام .. ايش علاقته بالعروبه؟ ده دين مش عرق 
او قوميه وقبل الاسلام
 مكانش فيه قوميه عربيه كانت مجرد قبائل متفرقه مقسومه 
ومتحالفه وبعد الاسلام كانت الفكره اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم قوميه 
او العرق مكانش ياكل عيش..
 وسبب اقتناع العرب بفكرة القوميه العربيه 
هو ظلم الاتراك وتجنيهم على العرب.. والاسباب اخرى.. 
واعتقد مفيش حد يستسلم لحكم شخص ظالم لمجرد انه مسلم !
اذا فكرة قوميه العربيه
 لم يقتنع بها مسلمون العرب
لما نجحت او قامت من الاساس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية الفوبيا دى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤكل هاذي ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:smile02
> *[FONT=&quot] *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عندى قريبى عامل شجرة للعيلة وأصول ترجع لحوالى 500 سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولى احنا فى الأصل أتراك ولينا أوقاف مش عارف فين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجدك الكبير أتجوز من شركس هانم القرنفلى ...قلت له :[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]اللى أعرفه ان شركس دة " ديك " ...!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالى ... " ديك " اللى يتكلم معاك تانى [/FONT]*​​[/FONT]



الله يسامحك احنا في اخر ليل 
وخليتني اضحك زي المجنونه
شويه ويصحو الاهل خخخخ
 بيني وبينك صدق قريبك عشان الاتراك من كتر اعتزازهم
مش بينسو اصولهم واهو العرق باين اجل عنده شجره من 500 سنه:new6:[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بالمناسبه مين الكاتب يا ياسر



ليش ماترد عليا ياسر؟
نبغي نعرف  اسم صاحب الافتكاسه دي
يمكن يطلع واحد يحب بلاد الشام ويحتقرنا
نبي نقوم بالواجب


----------



## peace_86 (21 أغسطس 2015)

*أهلين أخ ياسر... 
أتمنى تقرأ مشاركتي أو تعلمني بأنك قرأتها.

إلى العزيز تيمو.. معلش أنا أختلف معاك في عدة نقاط.. تقريباً بدأ عالمنا ينتبه أن العروبة لن تكتمل إلا بالإسلام.. وهذ الواقع أصبح شبه حقيقي.. حتى يتم التصريح به ليكون حقيقة كاملة

نعم يوجد مسلمين غير عرب.. مثل الفرس والأتراك والأكراد.
لكن عرب وليس مسلمين؟ يوجد أقلية بشكل لا يحسب ولا يمكن إعتباره جماعة متكاملة.. أي لم يحصل بأن دولة عربية مسيحية تأسست.. لا يوجد على الإطلاق لأنه غير أنه تقريباً مافيش مسيحي عربي.. هو كمان فوق هذا شي اقرب للمستحيل أن تؤسس جماعة كبيرة مسيحية في هذا الشرق المتاسلم..

حصلت فقط منذ أيام الحملات الصليبية وكانت برعاية أروربية بحتة.. وأخيراً جاءت لبنان الدولة المسيحية الوحيدة الناطقة بالعربية.. لكن اللبنانيين فينيقيون فتغير لسانهم للعربي على غرار من عاشر قوماً فهو منه.
وتلك ايضاً كانت برعاية فرنسية إنكليزية..

لكن العرب المسيحيين في الجزيرة العربية قد تم أسلمتهم قسرياً أو طردهم للشام.. بل قد قرأت في إحصائية بأن التحاليل الDNA أثبتت وجود نسل عربي من أصل يمني يعيش في منطقة جنوب لبنان.. وهؤلاء من المسيحيين..

فالتحليل الأدق هو أن هؤلاء هجروا إلى تلك البلاد بعد مجيء الإسلام.
وليس كما تقول أخي تيمو بأن العرب المسيحيين يعودون أصولهم للغساسنة والمناذرة.

الغساسنة والمناذرة عددهم قليل جداً.. فقد تم أسلمتهم بالإجبار أو أسلموا معظمهم على مدى القرون الأولى من مجيء الإسلام.. ومن تبقى منهم انضموا للكنائس السريان والروم والموارنة.. لذلك لا تجد كنيسة عربية.. بل تجد كنيسة سريانية تصلي بالعربي أو كنيسة الروم تصلي بالعربي.. أو موارنة وهكذا..

طيب لنقل بأن توجد نسبة معينة من المسيحيين أصلهم عربي.. لماذا تريد الدول بأن تنسب كل المسيحيين الباقيين للعروبة أيضاً؟؟؟؟
حينما قال المسيحيين بأننا سريان وروم وآشوريين واقباط.. قلتهم عنهم بأنهم متعصبين
لكن لما قال بعضهم بأنهم عرب.. لم يتهمهم أحد بالعنصرية.. مع العلم بأنهم قليلون جداً ولم يؤسسوا كنيسة أو ليتروجيا عربية .. بل هي كلها ناطقة بالعربية وليست ات تأسيس عربي صحيح.


حينما جاء ميشيل عفلق ونادى بالعروبة.. كان ذلك بمثابة الورقة الأخيرة والفرصة الذهبية الوحيدة لإبقاء المسيحيين في أراضيهم.. بعد أن خسروا تقريباً كل مايملكون.. وبالذات بعد سقوط قسطنطينية لم يجد المسيحيون من يحميهم.. فكانت حياتهم اشبه بمهزلة..
ويعيش المسيحي حسب مزاح الحاكم.. مرة طيب ومرة سيء
ولما حاولت الدولة العثمانية تتريك البلاد.. وقف ميشيل عفلق ومن معه ضد الأتراك.. ولسبب واحد معروف أن الخلافة العثمانية كانت غير منصفة بحق تلك البلاد.. لكن لو كانت الخلافة العثمانية عادلة وأنصفوا المسيحيين لم تم فتح موضوع العروبة أساساً.. وقد كانت تسنتهي قبل أن تبدأ

لكن الواقع يثبت مدى كراهية العثمانيين للمسيحيين.. فلجأوا لفكرة العروبة.. فنحجت العملية

لذلك يقف علماء المسلمين ضد فكرة العروبة ولسبب واحد فقط لأنه سيساوي المسلم بالمسيحي مما يؤدي لفقدان السيادة التي كانت بيد المسلم طوال 1400 سنة..

وهكذا تجد إلى اليوم يقف شيوخ الإسلام ضد العروبة باعتبارها تهين الإسلام.. وهذا إلى حد ما صحيح..

مرة أخرى تيمو.. لسنا ضد العروبة لو كان المقصود به لغة ولسان.. فالمسيحيين في بعض الأحيان يتكلمون العربية أفضل بكثير من المسلمين.. نعم كل المنطقة من الخليج للمحيط لسانهم عربي لكن لما تقول بأنهم عرب أصل وفصل.. فهنا نقف وقفة جادة..

كم عدد المسيحيين ذوي أصول عربية لنقول عن كل المسيحيين العرب بأن أصلهم عرب؟؟؟

والمشكلة الحقيقة لما تجد أحدهم يزعل لو قلنا بأن المسيحين غير عرب.. وكأنه على المسيحي أن يرضى مجبوراً أن يكون عربياً.. هذا غير منطقي.. لا وكمان يتم وصمهم بالخيانة.

على الرغم بأن الغساسنة وقت مجيء العرب هم أولى بأن نوصمهم بالخيانة.. لأنهم خانوا الدولة البيزنطية وساعدوا العرب ووقفوا مع جيوشهم في معركة يرموك.. هذه تسمى خيانة.

حتى وإن كانت الدولة البيزنطية تضطهد مسيحيي الشرق لكن هذا ليس مبرر بأن يقف السكان مع الغريب... إلى اليوم يوجد اضطهادات للأقباط.. لكن القبطي لن يقف مع الأمريكي مثلاً لإحتلال مصر.. فالوطنية هي فوق كل إعتبار.. لذلك أجد أن هذه وصمة عار على الغساسنة الذين شاركوا الأجانب لاحتلال بلدهم...


وكنت أتمنى بألا ندخل في حوار مساواة المسلم بالمسيحي في المدن وأنه لا فرق بينهم.. غير لأنه هذا خارج الموضوع.. لكن كمان لأنه غير صحيح... فالعبارة الأدق هي أن تقول: المجتمع المسلم الحالي متسامح مع المسيحي.. لكن لا يساوي هذا بذاك.. ولن تتم هذه المساواة حتى يخرج المسيحي من بلاد العرب

فالتسامح شيء.. والمساواة شيء ثاني*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2015)

معرفش يابيس بجد ، لما نقولهم اننا اصلنا مش عرب كأننا بنقول حاجة عيب وقبيحة ، طيب ديه الحقيقة والتاريخ نعمل ايه طيب؟ نكدب ومجامل ونغير اصولنا علشان نبقا كويسين ومش عنصريين 
وبجد يااياسر انت فاتح موضوع عن أصول العرب العرقية ، وبعد كده تيجي تستنكر موضوع الأصل والعرق وتقول ما كل الناس واحد ؟ ما احنا ما عارفين انهم متساويين في الانسانية ، لكن  انت فاتح موضوع عن أصل العرب ليه من الأساس طالما ان الموضوع مش مهم بالنسبالك؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أغسطس 2015)

هلا بيس وروز كمان
الموضوع اللي انا منزله بيقول ان العرب اصلهم
من الشمال وليس الجنوب (اليمن) كما يقال !!
بمنتهي البساطة !!
ايه علاقة دا بقي بالدين !!

يعني انا باتكلم عن اللسان العربي فقط
طيب انسان اتولد ونشأ وكبر ومات وهو بيتكلم اللسان العربي ... هل يبقي عربي ولا لأ ؟

ليه ربط الاسلام باللغة العربية !! عشان القرءان عربي مثلا فبقي فيه حساسية !!

ايهم اولا اللسان العربي ام القرءان ؟
اكيد اللسان العربي ... يعني قبل الاسلام
كان فيه عرب مسيحيون وعرب يهود وعرب اي ملة 

لغة اندثرت زي الهيروغليفية بس اجدادي كانوا بيتكلموها من 5000 سنة ... يبقي انا فرعوني دلوقتي !!! بأمارة ايه ؟

الكتاب المقدس بقي عربي والترانيم بالعربي
والصلوات بالعربي والعظات بالعربي ..

بعد ده كله اقول لآ انا مش عربي !!

طب ما تتكلم لغتك ياسيدي حد حايشك ؟

لكن طالما ماعندكش غيرها تبقي عربي

الهيسبانك في امريكا بيتكلموا اسباني بينهم وبين بعتيهم عشان كده بنقول عليهم هيسبانك 

لكن في مصر شوفت حد مسيحي الا بعض الكهنة بيتكلم قبطي الا في بعض الصلوات !!

ابدا ومحصلش .. 

الرفض جاي بسبب الدين مش اللغة ودي المشكلة 

وانا معاك ان فيه اخطاء في بعض الكتب المؤلفة اللي بتعتبر المواطن غير المسلم ذمي واحنا بنحارب الفكر ده وحاليا في مصر كمثال لا فرق بين مسيحي ومسلم ...

هاتقولي بناء الكنايس ... ياعمي دي متعمدة ..
هو يعني السيسي اللي عمال يهبدنا قوانين وصل عددها اكتر من 300 مش قادر يعمل قانون موحد لبناء الكنائس ... قادر يعملها طبعا واللي هايفتح بؤه بالجزمة ... طب مش عاوز ليه !!!

عشان الفرقة بين المسلم والمسيحي تظل قائمة .. موضوع سياسي بحت 

بس خلاص :t19:


​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش علشان أفهم ...أنا معنديش أعتراض خااااالص أن أصلهم مش عرب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس ممكن أعرف هم هاجروا على مصر ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا غزوا مصر زى عمرو بن العاص ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



انت تقصد المسيحيين يعني؟ 
طيب انا هعمم  كلامي ليك ولياسر ، اولا يا ياسر الموضوع مش دين خالص 
لان انا قولت ان فيه مسيحيين في المنطقة اصلهم عربي ، فهل دول كمان هنرفضهم علشان اصلهم عربي ؟ العرب موجودين أساسا من قبل الاسلام 
وكان فيه في شبه الجزيرة قبائل يهودية ومسيحية 
انا بقا ميهمنيش دول ، يعني مع احترامي ، انا ميهمنيش دلوقتي مسيحيين الشام جم منين ولا راحو فين ، انا بتكلم عن مسيحيين مصر 
بص، علميا بجد ، العرق المصري عرق مستقل ومختلف بجد عن اي اعراق تانيه 
وطبعا يعني المسيحيين أساسا مكانوش موجودين من اول تأسيس الدوله المصرية او الحضارة المصرية حول النيل ، ولا هما هاجرو من مكان تاني علي مصر كمسيحيين 
المتعارف عليه ان أصل المصريين هو مصرايم ابن حام ابن نوح اللي نزح لمصر بعد الطوفان واستقر في شمال افريقيا  ، ومن هنا يقال انه بدأت الحضارة المصرية او أصل مصر 
عموما في الحياة ، مفيش عرق pure 100٪ يعني كلنا مخلطين ، ولكن تختلف درجة الاختلاط من عرق للتاني ، بالنسبة للمصريين ، حتي المصريين الحاليين علميا فدرجة الاختلاط فيهم بأعراق تانيه علي الرغم من كمية الغزاة الي دخلو مصر فهي ضئيلة جدا جدا ، يعني تقريبا تمثل من 10- 20٪. يعني حتي اليونانيين والأوروبيين والرومان اللي انت كل شويه بتجيب سيرتهم علي انهم مخلطين مع المسيحيين فدول كمان نسبتهم مش كبيرة في المصريين عموما الموجودين حاليا سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين 
يعني علميا علي حسب ما قريت انه المصريين اكتر عرق حافظ بقدر الإمكان علي الأصل اللي كان عليه اول ما ابتدا ظهوره 
المسيحية انتشرت بشكل كبير في مصر كأيمان وعقيده اعتنقها المصريين بشكل كبير ، لكن أكيد المصريين الأوائل متولدوش مسيحيين 
انا لما بقول انا مش عربيه ، ده مش بس سجلات عائلته او كنسية ، لكن تاريخ وعلم وجينات و DNA اثبت الكلام اللي قولتلك عليه فوق ، يعني احتمال انت كمان ميكونش اصلك عربي رغم انك مسلم ، فالموضوع فعلا مش موضوع دين أبدا 
انتو اللي بشكل او بأخر ربطو العروبه بالدِّين ، وكمان ميزتو المسيحيين بلفظ أقباط من اول الفتح العربي لمصر ، رغم انك انت وغيرك من المسلميين ممكن متكونوش من أصول عربيه ايضا 
انا لما برفض وصفي بالعربيه ده مش كره ، لكن حقيقة ، هعمل ايه طيب ؟ انا فعلا مش عربيه 
انا اعتز بمصريتي  كما هي ، مش موضوع دين أبدا ، ولكن اعتزاز بأصلي المصري ، مش عايزة اخد اي هويه مش بتاعتي[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (21 أغسطس 2015)

بعيدا عن كلمة عنصرية
لم اقرا يوما ف التاريخ ان المصريين عرب !!!
نظرية بسيطة 
من هم العرب واين سكنوا ومتى جاءوا الى مصر
لا نذكر العرب فى مصر الا لحظة دخول عمرو ابن العاص
ونسال سؤال تانى
مسيحيو مصر اصلهم عربى ام مصرى
ومسلموا مصر اصلهم مصرى ام عربى
اصل لو كان مثلا واحد زيى ياسر مثلا فى شجرة العيلة بتاعتة مثلا ان جدة 100 كان  مصرى واسلم  يبقى ياسر اصلة مصرى وليس عربى ولا اية
ام انة كان عربى كان الى مصر  وهنا نقول انة عربى
مسمعتش عن مصرى عربى دى غير فى الافتكاسات الفكرية الاخيرة دى على النت
المصرى هو مصرى مصرى
العربى هو عربى عربى
ام حكاية يكون انة تمصر نتيجة العيشة واللغة دى شى اخر
تمصرة  او تكون لغتة الغربية ليس لها علاقة بجذورة
يعنى المصرى اللى يسافر امريكا ويتكلم انجليزى  وياخد الجنسية  بعد الف سنة من تسلسل عائلتة هيكون امريكى خلاص وانتهت اصولة المصرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العرب وافدين على مصر ام لا تساول اخر ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب انا هعمم  كلامي* ليك ولياسر ،*
> 
> *انا اعتز بمصريتي  كما هي *، مش موضوع دين أبدا ، ولكن اعتزاز بأصلي المصري ، مش عايزة اخد اي هويه مش بتاعتي


*بسسسسسسسسسسس كدة
شكرا يا ست البنات ...وأُحييكى بشدة حقيقى 
أختلط عليا الأمر وفهمتك غلط الأول
أحلى جملة قريتها منك بجد ( أعتز بمصريتى )

يجعل فى وشك القبو 
القبول يعنى 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

> أي لم يحصل بأن دولة عربية مسيحية تأسست


الجواب 
العرب كانو مشركين .. نتكلم عن الغالبيه.. عشان كده مفيش دوله
مسيحيه عربيه قديمه ومفيش كنيسه عربيه قديمه  العرب كانو
مشركين بالاغلبيه.. وده اللي قلته في موضوع قديم وماعجبك حيث
انكم كنتم تصرون ان العرب كانو نصارى.. والحين تقول مفيش كنيسه 
عربيه قديمه والعرب اللي سكنو حدود الشام وتنصرو عشان يتقو شر البيزنطيه
 تحالفو مع العرب ضد البيزنطين.. سبحان الله ..نغير التاريخ على حسب الموضوع

اتفق مع روز في ان مش كل شخص تكلم عربي يبقى عربيه كعرق .. مستحيل..  مجازا ممكن يبقى عربي.. زي دي الوقتي كل الامريكان 
مش من اصول واحده بس هما في النهايه امريكان عشان تجمعهم عادات وثقافه ولغه.. وبالاصل مفيش دوله كل مواطنيها ينتمون لقوميه واحده .
. حتى عندنا في الخليج عوائل وقبائل غير عربيه كعرق
لكنهم عرب طبعا كاللغه وانتماء الى بلدهم ..



> لذلك يقف علماء المسلمين ضد فكرة العروبة ولسبب واحد فقط لأنه سيساوي المسلم بالمسيحي مما يؤدي لفقدان السيادة التي كانت بيد المسلم طوال 1400 سنة..


لو تعرف ناس معينه اذكرهم بالاسم.. تعمم وتقول علماء المسلمين..و احنا دي الوقتي ايه؟
 مش كل دوله عربيه منفصله العلماء لا يحكمون دول

انا مش عالمه وضد القوميه العربيه وبقوه  فكره عنصريه فاشله وماتجيب سوى الصراع بالعكس ربنا رحمنا ان فكرة دوله عربيه موحده فشلت وبامتياز..
 الحكم باسم العروبه زي الحكم باسم الدين شيئان م كل واحد يفهمها بطريقته.. في اشكال اخرى للحكم جديده تنفع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر انت عامل  مش شايف سؤالي مع اني كررته مرتين؟
هو انا بكلم الحيطان؟ ليش تتجاهلني؟ مش بسالك؟
لاترد الحين.. خلاص الله الغني


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياسر انت عامل  مش شايف سؤالي مع اني كررته مرتين؟
> هو انا بكلم الحيطان؟ ليش تتجاهلني؟ مش بسالك؟
> لاترد الحين.. خلاص الله الغني


لا قريته ياست الكل سبحان الله كل ما افتح ارد 
الاقي حاجة نستني ... معلش حئك عليا
وانا مش عارف مين المؤلف دا كان منشور علي الفيسبوك وعجبني ...
متزعليش يا هيوف بجد سها عليا 

وبالمناسبة اكرر ان الانتماء هو للارض اولا وقبل
العرق او اللغة 

المصري هو من اكل والديه من ارضها ثم حملت به امه وجري في دمه عناصر ارضها ..

وكذلك اي بلد من البلدان بعد عدة اجيال لن ينظر احد الي عرقه بل الي شيئين فقط

الارض واللغة 


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2015)

فيس بوك؟
اجل على راي عبود
لعنة الله عليه خخخ


----------



## geegoo (23 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ليه ربط الاسلام باللغة العربية !!
> ​



حررتك هو السؤال ده لمين بالظبط ؟؟ 
اصل مش معقول للمسيحيين الناطقين بالعربية 
مش احنا اللي قولنا ان العربي لغة آدم و لغة الجنة و لغة المسلم حتي لو مش بيعرف يقول كلمتين علي بعض منها 
فاكر الراجل بتاع : أشهد أن .. مدمدماً ... 
عموما في خلط في كلامك 
اللغة الحالية حاجة و الأصل حاجة تانية
يعني انت فاتح موضوع عن الاصول 
ماينفعش تختمه ان اللغة الحالية هي اللي تحدد الهوية 
...


----------



## peace_86 (23 أغسطس 2015)

*صحيح أخي ياسر...
عبارة: ليه ربط الاسلام باللغة العربية !! 
هذه يتم توجيهها للمسلمين لأنهم من ربطوها ببعض.. مش احنا
صحيح أن اليهودية مرتبطة باللغة العبرية.. لكن يجب التفريق بأن اليهودية كانت ديانة تناسلية تتحدث العبرية لذلك أصبحت اللغة العبرية ذات قدسية خاصة لدى اليهود.

أما المسيحية ومن حسن حظها أن بدايتها الأولية اندمجت مع أربعة لغات: السريانية والآرامية واليونانية واللاتينية.. لذلك لم تمتلك لغة مقدسة واحدة.. بل وهذا من آثار تعاليم المسيحية التي تقول بشروا الأمم.. أي هي من صنعت عدم وحدانية اللغة... لكن جاء الإسلام وأعاد ربط اللغة بالدين عن طريق العربية..*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 أغسطس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *صحيح أخي ياسر...
> عبارة: ليه ربط الاسلام باللغة العربية !!
> هذه يتم توجيهها للمسلمين لأنهم من ربطوها ببعض.. مش احنا
> صحيح أن اليهودية مرتبطة باللغة العبرية.. لكن يجب التفريق بأن اليهودية كانت ديانة تناسلية تتحدث العبرية لذلك أصبحت اللغة العبرية ذات قدسية خاصة لدى اليهود.
> ...


لا مش ده القصد يابيس
الجملة في ترادف اخر هي
هل تكره اللغة العربية وترفضها لان القرءان والاسلام ارتبط بها ؟ 

الجملة الاولانية مكانتش سؤال كان تعجب وانتهي بعلامة تعجب وليس ؟ :spor24:​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 أغسطس 2015)

عن دائرة المعارف الكتابية
......
عرب

عرب - بلاد العرب ( شبه الجزيرة العربية )

أولاً - في العهد القديم :

كلمة " عرب " تعني في اللغات السامية " القفر أو البادية " .

( أ ) جغرافية شبه الجزيرة العربية :

تمتد شبه الجزيرة العربية من البحر الأحمر غرباً إلى خليج عمان والخليج الفارسي شرقاً ، ومن بحر العرب ( بالمحيط الهندي ) جنوباً إلى صحراء سورية شمالاً . ويسمى الساحل المحصور بين البحر الأحمر وسلسلة الجبال شرقية " بتهامة " ثم يليه شرقاً " الحجاز " لأنه يحجز السهول الساحلية عن الصحراء في الداخل . ثم توجد بعد الحجاز شرقا " نجد " يليها " الاحساء " شرقاً ثم الخليج الفارسي وخليج عمان .

وتتكون شبه الجزيرة العربية من كتلة ضخمة من الصخور المتبلورة التي تشكل سلسلة من الجبال في الغرب ، ترتفع إلى نحو 3000 متر في بعض المواقع ، تليها سلسلة من تكوينات أقل ارتفاعاً تنحدر نحو الشرق . وفي المرتفعات الغربية ، وبخاصة في الركن الجنوبي الغربي من شبه الجزيرة ، حيث يزيد متوسط الأمطار عن 500 مم في بعض الأجزاء ، ظهرت منذ القديم حياة زراعية مستقرة ، لتوفر المياه للري ، فازدهرت الممالك العربية القديمة فيما يُعرف الآن " باليمن " . وكانت عواصم ثلاث من هذه الممالك هي : " قرناوة " ( عاصمة المعينين ) ، و " مأرب " ( عاصمة سبا - ارجع إلى " سبا " في موضعها من المجلد الرابع ) ، و " تيماء " ( ارجع اليها في موضعها من المجلد الثاني ) ، تقع على السفوح الشرقية لسلسلة الجبال الغربية ، على مجاري مياه تنحدر نحو الشمال الغربي من هضبة حضرموت .

وتمتد مساحات منبسطة من الأرض ( يبلغ متوسط سقوط الأمطار عليها من 100 إلى 250 مم ) شمالاً على امتداد سلسلة الجبال الغربية ، وكذلك على امتداد السواحل الشرقية ، مما ساعد على وجود نوع من الحياة المستقرة . أما باقي شبه الجزيرة العربية فيكاد يكون صحراء جرداء عديمة الأمطار تقريباً ، والحياة فيها قاصرة على الواحات حيث توجد الينابيع والآبار .

وتتسع هذه المناطق الصحراوية في الجنوب مكونة ما يسمى " بالربع الخالي " ، وهو أكبر منطقة رملية في العالم . كما توجد في الشمال " صحراء النفود " وهي أقل اتساعاً من الربع الخالي . وتوجد الواحات في نقط متفرقة ، كانت هي التي حددت مسار طرق القوافل ، لإمكان تزودها بالماء . وفي الأجزاء المحيطة بالصحراء الوسطى ، تنمو المراعي على مياه الأمطار القليلة ، وبخاصة في المنطقة الشمالية المحصورة بين خليج العقبة وبلاد النهرين ( الرافدين ) ، حيث قامت بعض المدن الكبيرة مثل " البتراء " ( سالع - ارجع إليها في موضعها من المجلد الرابع ) ، و " تدمر " أي " بالميرا " ( ارجع إليها في موضعها من المجلد الثاني ) ، و " دمشق " ( ارجع إليها في موضعها من المجلد الثالث ) .

( ب ) الاكتشافات :

كان من أوائل المستكشفين في شبه الجزيرة العربية ، المستشرق الدانمركي " كارستن نيابور " ( Carsten Niebuhr ) الذي زار اليمن في 1763 م . كما أعاد ج . ل . بوركهارد ( j . l . Burckhardt) اكتشاف " البتراء " في الشمال في 1812 . ثم تركز الاهتمام على الجنوب ، عندما نشر " ج . ر . ولشتد " ( J.R. Wellsted) في 1837 أول نقوش عربية ، أثارت اهتمام علماء أوروبا ، حتى فك رموزها " و . جسينيوس " ( W. Gesenuis ) و " روديجر " ( E . Rodiger) في 1841 ، وعرفت هذه النقوش " بالنقوش الحميرية " نسبة إلى المملكة التي حكمت الجزء الجنوبي من شبه الجزيرة في القرون الأخيرة قبل الميلاد ، فاعتبر المؤرخون المتأخرون أنها مصدر هذه النقوش ، بينما هي ترجع - في الحقيقة - إلى الممالك الأقدم عهداً من الحميرين . وقد اكتُشف بعد ذلك الآلاف من هذه النقوش نتيجة جهود الكثيرين من العلماء . وفي 1937 / 1938 اكتشف مس " ج . كاتون سومبسون " ( G . Caton Thompson ) معبداً لإله القمر " سن " ( Syn ) في " الحريدة " في حضر موت . وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية نقَّب العلماء الأمريكيون في تيماء وما جاورها ( 1950 / 1951 ) ، وفي مأرب حيث كشفواعن معبد إله القمر عند السبائيين ( 1952 ) .

ومن أهم النقوش التي تم العثور عليها ، " حجر تيماء " الذي يحمل نقوشاً أرامية ترجع إلى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد ، وقد عثر عليه " هوبر " ( Huber ) في 1883 .

( ج ) تاريخ بلاد العرب وحضاراتها :

عاش البدو ، سكان الصحاري ، آلاف السنين دون أن يطرأ عليهم تغيير يُذكر ، فلم تظهر المراكز الحضارية التاريخية إلا في الطرف الجنوبي الغربي من شبه الجزيرة العربية ، وفي المنطقة الشمالية المتاخمة لسورية .

ففي الألف الثانية قبل الميلاد ، ارتحلت قبائل تتكلم لغة سامية من الشمال الى اليمين وعدن واستوطنوا هناك ، ومنهم ظهرت ممالك سبأ ومعين ( ويظن أنهم هم " المعونيون " - انظر مثلاً قض 10 : 12) وكتبان وحضرموت ( تك 10 : 26) . وكان السبب الأول في نجاحهم هو موقعهم على طرق التجارة ، من موطن تجارة اللبان والأطياب على السواحل الجنوبية ، وبلاد أثيوبيا وشرقي أفريقية ، إلى بلاد الحضارة في الشمال .

وكانت أول هذه الممالك في الظهور هو مملكة " سبأ " ، كما يُستدل على ذلك من النقوش التي ترجع إلى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد ، والتي تدل على أنها كانت دولة محكمة التنظيم تحت حاكم جمع بين وظيفته كحاكم ، ووظائف كهنوتية . وقد دفعت هذه الدولة الجزية لسرجون وسنحاريب ملكي أشور . وحوالي 400 ق . م . برزت مملكة " معين " المجاورة لها ، واستولت على الكثير من أملاك سبأ . وفي القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ظهرت مملكة " كتبان " . وفي الربع الأخير من الألف الأخيرة قبل الميلاد ، بدأت نجوم سبأ ومعين وكتبان وحضرموت في الأفول ، وبرزت مكانها دولة " الحميريين " . وكانت مملكة سبأ - في أوج عظمتها - قد امتد سلطانها إلى شمالي بلاد العرب ، فقد وجدت نقوش بكتابتهم على شواطئ الخليج الفارسي وبلاد بين النهرين ( في أور وأرك ) . كما أن النقوش بالحروف الأبجدية التي استخدمها اللحيانيون والثموديون والصفاتيون ، تبين امتداد نفوذهم إلى الشمال ، كما انتقل تأثيرهم إلى إثيوبيا وشرقي أفريقية .

أما في الشمال ، فكان هناك اتصال بين القبائل البدوية فيه ، وبين الحضارات المستقرة في بلاد النهرين وسورية . وفي الفترات المبكرة من منتصف العصر البرونزي ، استقرت جماعات عديدة في شرقي الأردن ، ثم أعقبت ذلك فترة من الركود من حوالي 900 إلى 1300 ق . م . إلى أن تزايد الاستيطان فيها في القرن الثالث عشر قبل الميلاد .

ويظهر الاسم " العرب " لأول مرة في حوليات " شلمنأسر الثالث " ، إذ حارب ضده أحد قوادهم في موقعة " قرقر " ( في 853 ق . م . ) ثم يتوالى ذكرهم بعد ذلك في النقوش اشورية بوصفهم البدو ركاب الجمال ، ويصورون على هذه الصورة في رسومات قصر أشور بانيبال في نينوى . وقد ورد في أحد تواريخ بلاد النهرين أن ملك بابل " نبونيداس " ( 556 - 539 ق . م . ) ذهب إلى تيماء في شمالي شبه الجزيرة العربية ، ومكث هناك نحو عشر سنوات ، كان ابنه بيلشاصر ( دانيال 5) يحكم في أثنائها نيابة عنه في بابل .

وفي أواخر القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ، كانت مملكة العرب النبطيين ( الأنباط ) الذين كانوا يتكلمون الأرامية ، قد بدأت في الظهور في عاصمتها الحصينة " سالع " ( البتراء ) . وقد ازدهرت كدولة تجارية في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد حتى العصر الروماني . وفي الجنوب ظهرت مملكة اللحيانيين في " دِدان " . وفي القرن الأول قبل الميلاد برزت دولة عربية - كانت الأرامية هي لغتها الرسمية - في " بالميرا " ( تدمر ) ، وأخذت في الازدهار حتى حلت محل " البتراء " كدولة " تجارية " ، بل أصبحت منافساً خطيراً لروما نفسها .

( د ) الإشارات إلى العرب في العهد القديم :

قلما يذكر العرب بهذا الاسم في العهد القديم الذي استخدم الأسماء القبلية للعديد منهم . ففي قائمة الأمم في الأصحاح العاشر من سفر التكوين ، نجد عدداً من أسماء القبائل العربية في الجنوب من نسل كوش ويقطان ( وهو قحطان جد العرب القحطانية ) . كما يذكر سفر التكوين عدداً من أسماء القبائل العربية في الشمال من نسل إبراهيم من هاجر وقطورة ( تك 25) ، كما يذكر بعضهم من نسل عيسو ( تك 36) كما يذكر القوافل التجارية للإسماعيليين والمديانيين في قصة يوسف ، فقد باعه أخوته لأولئك التجار ( تك 37 : 25 - 36).

وفي أيام الملك شاول - أول ملوك إسرائيل - عمل بنو رأوبين " حرباً مع الهاجريين فسقطوا بأيديهم وسكنوا في خيامهم " ( 1 أخ 5 : 10 ، 19 ، 20 - انظر أيضاً مز 83 : 6 ، 7) . ويذكر بين رجال داود " أوبيل الإسماعيلي " الذي كان على الجمال ، و " يازيز الهاجري " الذي كان على الغنم ( 1 أخ 27 : 30 ، 31) .

وقد اشتهر الكثيرون من أهل المشرق ( العرب ) بالحكمة وجاء في سفر باروخ الأبوكريفى : " بنو هاجر المبتغون للتعقل في الأرض " ( با 3 : 23 ) . ولا ننسى أن عوص ( في بلاد العرب ) كانت موطناً لأيوب ، وأن صاحبيه " بلدد الشوحي ، وأليفاز التيماني " ينتسبان إلى قبائل عربية . والأصحاحان الأخيران من سفر الأمثال يحتويان على أقوال " أجور بن متقية مسَّا " و " لموئيل ملك مسَّا " ، في شمالي جزيرة العرب من نسل اسماعيل ( تك 25 : 14) .

وفي زمن سليمان بن داود الملك ، اتسعت دائرته التجارية وأصبحت له علاقات قوية مع العرب وبخاصة في مينائه في " عصيون جابر " ( أيلة أو " أيلات " ) على خليج العقبة . كما زارته ملكة سبأ ( 1 مل 9 : 26 - 10 : 13 ؛ 2 أخ 8 : 17 - 9 : 12) . كما جاءه ملوك العرب بالهدايا ( 1 مل 10 : 15 ؛ 1 أخ 9 : 14) .

وفي القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد جاء " العربان " بهداياهم إلى يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا ( 2 أخ 17 : 11) . ولكن ابنه يهورام تعرض لهجوم الفلسطنيين والعرب الذين " أخذوا كل الأموال الموجودة في بيت الملك مع بنية ونسائه أيضاً ، ولم يبق له ابن إلا يهو آحاز ( أو أخزيا ) أصغر بنيه " ( 2 أخ 21 : 16 ، 17) .

وفي القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد استطاع الملك " عزيا " أن يعكس الموقف ، ويسترد " أيلة " ( عصيون جابر ) ليهوذا ( 2 مل 14 : 21 ، 22) .

ومع أن الممالك التي ظهرت في جنوبي الجزيرة العربية كانت لها بعض العلاقات مع اسرائيل ( مثل زيارة ملكة سبأ لسليمان ، انظر أيضاً يؤ 3 : 8) ، إلا أن أكثر علاقات إسرائيل بالعرب كانت مع القبائل البدوية في الشمال . ففي زمن حزقيا الملك ، كانت هذه القبائل معروفة جيداً ( اش 13 : 20 ؛ 21 : 13) ، بل إن البعض منهم خدموا كمرتزقة في الدفاع عن أورشليم ضد سنحاريب ( كما جاء في النقوش الأشورية ) . وكانت قيدار أبرز القبائل العربية في ذلك الوقت ( إش 21 : 16) . ويتنبأعن زحف الأشوريين عليهم ( اش 21 : 13 - 17) . كما سجل ملوك أشور : تغلث فلاسر الثالث وسرجون وسنحاريب حروبهم وانتصاراتهم على العرب في شمالي الجزيرة العربية ، وأخذ الجزية منهم .

وفي أيام أشور بانيبال ملك أشور ( 669 - 627 ق . م ) قام العرب ( قيدار وممالك حاصور ) بغارات على فلسطين وسورية ، ولكن ردهم عنها أشور بانيبال .

ويشير إليهم إرميا النبي بالقول : " مقصوصي الشعر مستديراً " كما تبدو صورهم في النقوش البابلية ، وكما وصفهم هيروديت . ويتنبأ ارميا عن نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل ( 605 - 562 ق . م ) " لقيدار " ( إرميا 9 : 26 ؛ 25 : 23 ، 24 ؛ 49 : 30 - 32) . وقد اكتشفت مؤخراً أجزاء من سجلات بابلية عن هذه الغزوات . ويذكر حزقيال النبي دِدان والعرب وكل رؤساء قيدار ، وتجار شبا ورعمة وعلاقتهم بصور ( حز 27 : 20 - 22).

وفي أيام الامبراطورية الفارسية ، أخضع كورش شمالي جزيرة العرب لحكمه ، وكان بين جيوشه التي استولت على بابل في 539 ق . م . جنود من العرب ( كما يذكر " زينوفون " ) . وقد سجل داريوس الأول ( على صخرة " بهستون " ) اسم بلاد العرب بين الولايات الفارسية . وكان العرب يشكلون فرقة راكبي الجمال في الحملة التي نظمها " اجزر كسيس " ( " احشويروش " سفر أستير ) ضد بلاد اليونان .

ويبدو أتجاه العرب للاستقرار وتأسيس مراكز تجارية ، في موقف " جشم العربي " ، الذي حاول مع حلفائه : " سنبلط الحوروني وطوبيا العبد العموني " ، أن يحولوا دون بناء أسوار أورشليم في أيام نحميا بعد العودة من السبي البابلي ( نح 2 : 19 ؛ 6 : 10) ، فالأرجح أن مقاومتهم لنحميا كانت راجعة إلى خشيتهم من أن تصبح أورشليم مركزاً تجارياً منافساً .

وفي القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ، كان الأنباط أقوى القبائل العربية في شمالي شبه الجزيرة العربية ، وظلوا كذلك إلى القرن الأول الميلادي . ويذكر التاريخ أنهم ساعدوا في الدفاع عن غزة عند زحف الاسكندر الأكبر عليها ، ولكنه استولى على المناطق الشمالية من شبه الجزيرة العربية . ويقول " بوليبيوس " Polybius) إن العرب ساعدوا أنطيوكس الثالث في الاستيلاء على فلسطين من يد البطالمة في 198 ق . م . ( انظر دانيال 11 : 15 ، 16) .

وتشير كلمة " عرب " في سفر المكابيين - في الأغلب - إلى الأنباط ( 1 مل 5 : 25 ، 39 ) . وقد ساعدوا - في بعض الأحيان - المكابيين في كفاحهم للاستقلال ، ولكنهم في أوقات أخرى انضموا إلى السلوقيين ( انظر 1 مك 5 : 39 ؛ 12 : 31) . وأول الملوك المعروفين من ملوك الأنباط ، هو " أرتاس " ( الحارث ) الأول الذي رفض أن يبسط حمايته على " ياسون " رئيس الكهنة الهارب في 169 ق . م . ( 2 مك 5 : 8) . وفي 145 قطع زبديئيل الأمير العربي رأس " اسكندر بالاس " الذي اعتلى عرش السلوقيين لمدة خمس سنوات ( 1 مك 11 : 16 ، 17) ، ولكن أيملكوئيل العربي ربَّى أنطوكس بن اسكندر بالاس ( 1 مك 11 : 39 ، 40) الذي أصبح أنطيوكس السادس .

وكثيراً ما حارب الأنباط - بعد ذلك - الحكام المكابيين ، ففي 90 ق . م . هزم الملك النبطي " أوبيداس " الأول اسكنريانيوس في جدرة في جلعاد عندما حاول اسكندر الاستيلاء على منطقة عربية . وفي عهد أرتاس الثالث ( 87 - 62 ق . م . ) بلغت مملكة النبطيين أوج عظمتها ، فأجبر " أرتاس " اسكنريانيوس على أن يتخلى له عن موآب وجلعاد ، كما استولى على دمشق ، وتدخل في شؤون اليهود بمساعدته لهركانس الثاني ضد أخيه أرستوبولس الثاني . وقد قاوم النباطيون تدخل روما في فلسطين في أيام " بومبي " القائد الروماني الشهير ، ولكن " سكاوروس " ( Scaurus ) القائد الروماني استطاع أن يحاصر " أرتاس " في عاصمته " البتراء " ، ويضطره إلى دفع الجزية للرومان . وفي 31 ق . م . كانت لهيرودس الكبير معارك كثيرة مع الأنباط حتى تمكن من هزيمتهم أخيراً .

( ه- ) العرب وبلادهم في زمن العهد الجديد :

كان " أرتاس الرابع " ( 9 ق . م . إلى 40 م ) هو ملك الأنباط في النصف الأول من القرن الأول الميلادي . وقد تزوج هيرودس أنتيباس من أبنه " أرتاس " ، ولكنه طلقها بعد ذلك ليتزوج من هيروديا ( مت 14 : 3) . ولهذا السبب ، علاوة على التنازع على الحدود بين وملكيهما ، هاجم أرتاس هيرودس أنتيباس وهزمه .

وقال الرب يسوع للكتبة والفريسيين إن ملكة التيمن ( أي اليمن ، وهي ملكة سبأ ) ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل وتدينه لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان ، وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا " ( مت 12 : 42 ، لو 11 : 31) .

والأرجح أن " العرب " الذين سمعوا بطرس الرسول وهو يتكلم في يوم الخمسين في أورشليم ، كانوا يهوداً جاءوا من بلاد الأنباط إلى أورشليم بمناسبة العيد ( أع 2 : 11) .

ويقول الرسول بولس إنه بعد تجديده وهو في طريقة إلى دمشق ، انطلق منها إلى " العربية " . ويرجح كثيرون من العلماء أن ما يقصده الرسول بولس " بالعربية " إنما هي بلاد الأنباط إلى الجنوب من دمشق ، ولعله ذهب إلى " البتراء " العاصمة الأرجوانية . ولا يذكر سبب ذهابه إليها ، فلعله أراد أن يختلى هناك مع الله ، لكن يرى البعض أنه ذهب إليها ليكرز لأولئك القوم بالإنجيل ، حيث أنه يقدم لذلك بالقول : " لما سر الله ... أن يعلن ابنه في لأبشر به بين الأمم ... انطلقت إلى العربية " ( غل 1 : 15 - 17) ، ليتمم الغرض الذي دعاه الله لأجله .

ويقول أيضاً إنه في دمشق كان والي الحارث الملك ، يحرس أبواب المدينة لإلقاء القبض على بولس ، والأرجح أن ذلك حدث بناء على طلب زعماء اليهود ، ولكن الرسول استطاع أن ينجو بالنزول من طاقة في زنبيل من السور ( 2 كو 12 : 32 ، 33 ) .

ويقول أيضاً في المقارنة بين عهد الناموس وعهد النعمة ، إن " أحدهما من جبل سيناء الوالد للعبودية الذي هو هاجر ، لأن هاجر جبل سيناء في العربية " ( غل 4 : 24 ، 25) ، فقد كانت سيناء تعتبر امتداداً للصحراء العربية ، بل إن صحراء مصر الشرقية - بين النيل والبحر الأحمر - كانت تسمى " صحراء العرب " .

وفي النصف الثاني من القرن الأول ، استولى الرومان شيئاً فشيئاً - على المناطق التي كان يحكمها الأنباط ، فأجبروا " ماليكوس الثاني " ملك الأنباط ( 40 - 70 م ) على التخلي عن دمشق ، كما أجبروه على أن يمد الرومان بجنود من العرب لمساعدتهم في القضاء على الثورة اليهودية في 67 م . ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ) ، وهي الثورة التي انتهت بتدمير أورشليم والهيكل ، وتشتيت اليهود في 70 م .

( و ) الديانات عند العرب قديماً :

( 1 ) الوثنية : كانت ديانة غالبية العرب خليطاً من اعتقاد غامض بوجود إله أعلى مع صور عديدة من الأصنام الحجرية ، وبخاصة بين قبائل الإسماعيليين العدنانيين ، الذين كانت منهم قبيلة قريش . ويبدو أن أساس عبادة الأصنام الحجرية ، هو أن العائلة التي كانت تجبر على مغادرة مقرها الأصلي في المنطقة المقدسة حول مكة ، كانت تأخذ معها حجراً كتذكار للوطن ، وسرعان ما تحول هذا الحجر إلى صنم يتمسح به ويرِّبت عليه كل إنسان قبل خروجه في قافلة ، أو حال عودته من رحلته ، وقبل ذهابه إلى منزله وأسرته . وكان أهم هذه الأصنام : " اللات والعزُة ومناة " التي كانت تتعبد لها ثقيف في الطائف ، والأوس والخزرج في يثرب ( المدينة ) ، وقريش في مكة . كما كان لقريش صنم كبير اسمه " هُبَل " في الكعبة في مكة ، كما كان بها العديد من الأصنام الأخرى . وكانوا يعتبرونها إلهة من الإناث ويسمونها " بنات الله " ، " فاللات " هي مؤنث " إله " أي " إلهة " .

وجاء في التقاليد البابلية أن عرب قيدار كانوا يعبدون " الماء " ، ولعل هذا يرجع في الأساس إلى تكريمهم لبعض الآبار المقدسة مثل " مزمزم " في مكة ، علاوة على أهمية آبار الماء في الصحراء .

وكان لليمن أيضا معبوداتها . ومما يستلفت النظر أن كلمتي " صنم ووثن " ليستا من أصل عربي ، إذ يبدو أن عبادة الأصنام انتقلت إلى العرب من الخارج . فالعرب الذين عبدوا هذه الأصنام كانوا يعتقدون بوجود إله أعلى . كما سبق القول - وما هذه الأصنام إلا وسيلة للتقرب إليه . وكما قال " رينان " : " إن الصحراء تشجع على التوحيد ، فهي لا تتسع لوجود العديد من الآلهة ، مثلما حدث في السهول الخصبة كثيفة السكان ، كما حدث في الهند مثلاً .

( 2 ) الحج إلى الكعبة والأسواق : رغم وجود الكثير من المعابد في البلاد ، فإن المركز الرئيسي كان في مكة حيث توجد " الكعبة " التي اعتقدوا أن إبراهيم وإسماعيل قد قاما ببنائها . وكانت القبائل تتنافس على حراسة الكعبة ، وقد توالى على حراستها قبائل جرهم ثم قضاعة ثم قريش . وكانت هذه القبائل أشبه بسبط لاوي عند العبرانيين . وكانت العبادة تأخذ شكل الطواف حولها ، وتقديم الذبائح . وكان يلزم الحج إليها سنوياً . وكان يصاحب ذلك إقامة الأسواق ، فتنشط التجارة . وكان أهم هذه الأسواق سوق " عكاظ " على بعد مسيرة ثلاثة أيام إلى الشرق من مكة ، وعلى مسيرة يوم واحد إلى الغرب من الطائف . ولم تكن هذه السوق قاصرة على التجارة ، بل كانت تُسوَّى فيها المنازعات والديون والثارات ، والمباريات الشعرية . وكان يتم ذلك في الأشهر الحرم التي كان يحرم فيها القتال .

( 3 ) اليهودية : انتشرت " اليهودية " في الجزيرة العربية وبخاصة في الحجاز ، وقد بدأت بهجرة بعض العائلات اليهودية ، هروباً من حالة الاضطراب السياسي في وطنهم . فغزو نبوخذ نصر ليهوذا ، ثم غزوا السلوقيين ، ثم حكم الرومان وبخاصة في أيام بومبي وفسبسيان وأسرته وهادريان ، كل ذلك دفع الكثيرين من اليهود إلى الهروب الى الصحراء التي جاء منها آباؤهم الأولون . وإليها أيضاً جاء الرسول بولس بعد تجديده ( غل 1 : 17) . وقد استقرت قبيلتان من القبائل المهاجرة ، هما بنو النضير وقريظة ، في يثرب ( المدينة ) ، وتمتعوا في البداية بالاستقلال ، ولكنهم أصبحوا فيما بعد تابعين للأوس والخزرج ، إلى أن قُضى عليهم في أوائل القرن السابع الميلادي .

ولقد لقىِ يهود خيبر نفس المصير . وقد اعتنق اليهودية العديد من القبائل العربية مثل حمير وكندة من نسل قحطان وكانت حمير في الجنوب ، وكندة في وسط الجزيرة العربية . وقد دخلت اليهودية إلى اليمن قبيل القرن الثالث الميلادى على الأرجح ، ولكنها لم تصل إلى أوج قوتها إلا بعد القرن الثالث عندما أصبح أميرها " ذو نواس " شديد التعصب لليهودية ، حتى إنه هاجم الأوس والخزرج في يثرب ليحرر اليهود من بني النضير وقريظة من نيرهم . كما أوقع بالمسيحيين في نجران - إلى الشمال الشرقي من اليمن - اضطهاداً عنيفاً ، مما جلب عليه نقمة إمبراطور بيزنطة ونجاشي الحبشة ، فكان في ذلك القضاء على مملكته وأسرته .

( 4 ) المسيحية : يقال إن الرسول برثلماوس هو الذي حمل الإنجيل إلى بلاد العرب . وكان أحد ملوك " جرهم " في بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي ، يدعى " عبد المسيح " بل يقال إنه كان في الكعبة تمثال للعذراء تحمل ابنها . وقد أرسل الإمبراطور المسيحي " قسطنس " ( 337 - 350 ) الأسقف توفيلس إلى جنوبي بلاد العرب لكي يرفع الاضطهاد عن المسيحيين هناك ، وقد نجحت سفارته ، وبُنيت كنائس في ظفار وعدن وعلى سواحل الخليج الفارسي . وكانت معظم القبائل اليمنية في ذلك الوقت تعبد الأصنام ، ولكننا نجد بعد ذلك أن ملك الحبشة يصف نفسه - في النقوش التي وجدت في أكسيوم - بأنه ملك الحميريين . ولا شك في أن ذلك كان عاملاً في انتشار المسيحية ، فكانت هناك أسقفية مركزها " نجران " التي كان يحكمها " الحارث بن كعب " . وعلى هؤلاء المسيحيين أثار " ذو نواس " - في تعصبه لليهودية - الاضطهاد الشديد ، فألقى بكل المسيحيين الذين تمسكوا بإيمانهم ، في أخدود يشتعل بالنيران ، ووصلت أخبار هذه الوحشية إلى الامبراطور جيستنيان الأول ، إماعن طريق بعض الناجين ، أو عن طريق ملك الحيرة اللخمي . فطلب جستنيان - إما مباشرة ، أو عن طريق الإسكندرية - معاونة ملك أكسيوم ( الحبشة ) ، وكانت النتيجة أن غزا ملك الحبشة اليمن ، وقضى على الأسرة الحميرية المالكة ، وأصبحت المسيحية هي الديانة السائدة في جنوبي الجزيرة العربية . ثم جاء الفرس بعد ذلك ، وطردوا الأحباش . وفي أيامهم سمحوا بالحرية الدينية للمسيحية واليهودية والوثنية . وظل الحال هكذا إلى ظهور الإسلام .

وقد اعتنق الكثيرون من ملوك الحيرة المسيحية - رغم خضوعهم للنفوذ الفارسي الزرادشتي - فقد اعتزل " النعمان الأول " - الذي ملك في نهاية القرن الرابع وبداية القرن الخامس - العالم وتنسك ، ربما بتأثير سمعان العمودي . ويبدو أن الملك " المنذر الثاني " - في منتصف القرن السادس - تأثر بعض الوقت بالبدعة الأوطاخية . كما اعتنق " النعمان الخامس " المسيحية . ولكن كان أكثر انتشار وازدهار للمسيحية بين العرب ، في أقرب المناطق الى الإمبراطورية البيزنطية ، وهي مملكة " الغساسنة " ، وإن كان يبدو أن هذا لم يتحقق تماماً إلا بعد اهتداء قسطنطين . وإلى ذلك العهد ، ترجع الأديرة المتعددة التي لا تزال أطلالها شاهدة على ذلك .

كما أن قبيلة تغلب القوية - من القبائل الإسماعيلية ، والتي كانت تستوطن بلاد النهرين - اعتنقت المسيحية . كما أن بعض بطون قبيلة قضاعة ( من القحطانيين ) اعتنقوا المسيحية ، مثل " كلب " في الحوف .

( 5 ) الصابئون والأحناف : كان هناك أيضاً غير ما سبق ، " الصابئون " ويبدو أنهم كانوا من المسيحيين الغنوسيين . ويظن البعض أن الاسم مشتق من كلمة " صبغة " الأرامية والتي تعني " المعمودية " ، وذلك لكثرة اغتسالهم ، وقد خُفِّفت " الغين " وأُبدلت بالهمزة . ولذلك يربط البعض بينهم وبين يوحنا المعمدان .

أما " الأحناف " فهم المفكرون الذين اعتزلوا عبادة الأصنام وآمنوا بالإله الواحد ، وأخذوا يبحثون عن الحق في العقائد المختلفة .

وظل الحال على ذلك في الجزيرة العربية إلى أن سادها الإسلام في أوائل القرن السابع الميلادي .


عرب - الكتاب المقدس في العربية

الرجا الرجوع إلى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس في موضعها من المجلد الثاني من " دائرة المعارف الكتابية


----------



## peace_86 (23 أغسطس 2015)

*أنا لا أكره اللغة العربية.. وأي شخص عاقل المفروض ألا يكره اللغة العربية.. فهي مجرد لغة وليس كائن شرير..

أما ارتباطه بالإسلام فهذا موضوع آخر... نعم الإسلام مرتبط باللغة العربية (وليس العكس) ..
لكن هذا لا يؤثر بشي... وصدق أو لا تصدق فالأمر هو أمر عادي جداً.. مجرد لغة نتعايش بها.. وعلى العكس.. اللغة العربية جميلة وثرية في مفرداتها .. 

لكن صعوبتها تكمن في أمرين:
1- الفجوة الكبيرة بين اللغة الفصحى الكلاسيكية القديمة وبين اللغة الفصحى الموجودة بالإعلام حالياً.. ومن ثم الفجوة الأكبر بين لغة الفصحى الموجودة لدى الإعلام وبين الكلام الدارج الذي ننطق به.. كل واحدة مبتعدة عن الأخرى بمراحل..
2- اللغة العربةي على الرغم من كثرة مفرداتها ومصطلحاتها إلا إنها فقيرة تكنولوجياً وصعبة التطوير ولا يمك نإدخال كلمات جديدة إليها كما تفعل بقية اللغات.
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 أغسطس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا لا أكره اللغة العربية.. وأي شخص عاقل المفروض ألا يكره اللغة العربية.. فهي مجرد لغة وليس كائن شرير..
> 
> *


الله ينور عليك بيس ...
اللغة احد اهم عناصر الوحدة في الوطن ..
يعني لو عندي قوميات تقودها مؤسسات تدعو 
لبعث واحياء لغة اندثرت ... انا بعتبرها من وجهة نظري محاولة للتقسيم في المستقبل .. اللهم الا اذا كانت فقط مجرد الاحتفاظ بها كأثر تاريخي 

ولا يدري هؤلاء انه كانت هناك ممالك عربية قديمة 
تعتنق كافة انواع الاديان الموجودة ومنها المسيحية واليهودية قبل ظهور الاسلام ..
​


----------

